# [SWd20]Off on the Rim OOC(Full)



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 1, 2003)

This is the OOC thread for the Star Wars d20 Game I've been 'forced'() into starting.

The game will be set in the Rebellion Era, two months after the Battle of Yavin. The PCs will be either mercenaries, smugglers, or Rebels(You guys get to decide.) out on the Outer Rim planet Korin VII, just barely outside of Hutt Space.

Everyone will start at 1st level. I will roll starting credits for everyone according to the numbers in the Revised Core Book. As usual with the Rebellion Era, no one can start as a Jedi, though it MAY be possible to become one later depending on certain circumstances.

The books that I have and will be using for this game(as well as allowing you access to) beyond the Revised Core Book are:
_Coruscant and the Core Worlds_(Yes, I know we aren't in the Core...but there are some things in there. Never know. 
_Ultimate Alien Anthology_
_Starships of the Galaxy_
_Rebellion Era Sourcebook_
_Arms and Equipment Guide_

I also have _Powers of the Jedi_, but I doubt that could get any use in this game. 

I'd like to have 6 PCs for this game. So far, we have...
Brother Shatterstone
KitanaVorr
Paxus Asclepius
deadestdai
Festy_Dog

So...I'd like just ONE more player. If there IS more interest in the game, I may bump the number of PCs up some, but I don't want to get it up too high.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Dec 1, 2003)

One more player, eh?  Consider my name tossed into the hat  (If there's someone who posted on the other thread, they have priority, obviously).


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 1, 2003)

Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> One more player, eh?  Consider my name tossed into the hat  (If there's someone who posted on the other thread, they have priority, obviously).



 Unless I missed someone(and I can be blind sometimes), then that would make you the *sends of confetti and bells, etc etc etc etc etc* Sixth Player!! */celebration*

Ah! I knew I forgot something in that post! Stat Generation. I'd like you guys to use a 28 Point Buy for you stats. Hmm...did I miss anything else?


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Dec 2, 2003)

Thanks for the grand welcome. 

Now we just need to figure out whether we're starry-eyed idealists or opportunistic bottom feeders.  The concept currently brewing in my head is of the bottom-feeder type, so I'll vote for that.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 2, 2003)

"Messa is here!" 

"Messa is here!" 

So what type of classes can we play?  (and other pc creation questions)

Is it possible to play a character that is tuned to the force but rather unskilled?  (like seen in Jedi Academy)  Or are we strictly no Jedi?


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 2, 2003)

I'm taking a scout, how much money do I start off with?


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Dec 2, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Is it possible to play a character that is tuned to the force but rather unskilled?  (like seen in Jedi Academy)  Or are we strictly no Jedi?




The basic rule is no Jedi, not no Force users.  The Force Adept class, or a Force-Sensitive without Force-user levels, is acceptable in a standard Rebellion campaign.  I'm not in a position to interpret the GM's will, but on the Rim, I can't see it being that unreasonable for a Force-using tradition to have gone unnoticed.

I'm perfectly willing to go any of the three routes; idealism and pragmatism work equally well for me.

Lance Cavanaugh    human Soldier 2

Str 10 Dex 16 Con 12 Int 14 Wis 12 Cha 10

Feats:  Point-Blank Shot, Rapid Shot, Multi-shot

Skills:                    Total      Ranks
Craft (armor)              +7          5
Craft (blasters)           +7          5
Craft (heavy weapons) +7          5
Demolitions                 +7          5
Knowledge (tactics)     +7          5
Profession (cadre)       +6           5
Repair                       +7           5

Languages: Basic, Selonian, Huttese, Gammorean

EQ: Modified Merr-Sonn 434 Deathhammer (3d6+3, range increment 8m, crit range 19-20, reduced Rapid Shot and Multishot penalties), modified Sorusuub   X-45 Sniper Rifle (crit range 18-20, 17-20 when fired once per round), blaster craft/repair kit, armor craft/repair kit, 20 credits.

Defense 16, VP 19, WP 12  Atk +5, +4/+4, or +3/+3/+3 with blaster pistol, +5 (+6 as full-round) with sniper rifle, +2 melee.

Lance was born on Corellia 27 years ago.  Instilled with dreams of patriotism, he applied to the Imperial Academy on Carida, where he was accepted as a Combat Engineer trainee.  Unfortunately, his skills in marksmanship and mechanics exceeded his wisdom, and he was court-martialed for striking a superior officer in a bar brawl.  Fortunately, he was able to bribe his way into a dishonorable discharge without brig time, and left the planet as quickly as possible. He has since migrated far from the Core, working his way as a trainer and mechanic for mercenary units.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 2, 2003)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> I'm taking a scout, how much money do I start off with?



don't worry I had the same question... 

No I don't...  It was your other question that I was going to ask...  I swear he didn’t have the stat information before.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 2, 2003)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> Force-Sensitive without Force-user levels, is acceptable in a standard Rebellion campaign.




I think that's what "messa" wants.   I'm curious how quickly do we need to have these done I was thinking about getting some of those books you have listed but I'll need to order from amazon.

If anyone wants a share the love on those books let me know, but quickly.

So my dream of a force sensitive Gungan could come to fruition... :evil grin:


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 2, 2003)

Oh are we only going to be first level characters?  (Not asking for anything super high, but I figure 2nd or 3rd level would allow for a more realistic representation of our backgrounds)


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Dec 2, 2003)

If you have the Revised Core Rulebook, that has everything you need to make a Force Adept.  As far as Gungans go, it's a well-known fact that they can't be Force-sensitive.  They turn to the Dark Side and are consumed utterly by it within minutes of first sensing the Force, far too little time to acquire any skill in it whatsoever.  That ruling is in the Phantom Menace Sourcebook, edition 1.03, of which I have the only copy, and no, you can't see where it says that.  Just trust me.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 2, 2003)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> If you have the Revised Core Rulebook, that has everything you need to make a Force Adept.




"Messa Happy!"  



			
				Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> As far as Gungans go, it's a well-known fact that they can't be Force-sensitive.



"Messa Sad..." 



			
				Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> They turn to the Dark Side and are consumed utterly by it within minutes of first sensing the Force,




"If youusa only knew the power of the dark side..." 


BTW: I just picked up the _Arms and Equipment Guide _, and the _Starships of the Galaxy_ off of the eBay.


----------



## deadestdai (Dec 2, 2003)

Okay ladz, I'm a proud-ish owner of the "not" revised rule book. Is there "that" much of a difference in the rules to make a difference in character creation? I wasn't thinking of playing a force sensitive (A Gungan slaying speciality Bounty Hunter maybe..... ), probably a Twi Lek Fringer.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 2, 2003)

deadestdai said:
			
		

> A Gungan slaying speciality Bounty Hunter maybe..... )



"No slay messa!"  "Messua your friend!"


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Dec 2, 2003)

deadestdai said:
			
		

> Okay ladz, I'm a proud-ish owner of the "not" revised rule book. Is there "that" much of a difference in the rules to make a difference in character creation?




Not that much in character creation, but many other rules, especially combat, have changed significantly. Since the new information isn't always listed clearly as a change, I'll try and provide everything that is necessary.

Twi'lek: +2 Cha, -2 Wis, low-light vision, +1 to Fort saves

Fringer: 1st level gets a bonus feat from Alertness, Armor Proficiency (light), Endurance, Gearhead, Run, Spacer, Weapon Group Proficiency (blaster pistols, blaster rifles, or slugthrowers); one skill to be always class; +2 Fort, +1 Ref, +0 Will, +0 BAB, +3 Defense.

The combat changes replace armor bonus to Defense with Damage Reduction applied only to WP damage; a critical hit goes straight to wounds, where a critical on someone without VP ignores the armor's DR.  Attacks of opportunity have been added; if you're unfamiliar with that d20 mechanic, someone can explain it, but it will take a while.  Feats and skills have been edited and tweaked; specifics can be posted when needed.  There are two truly new things:  The tech specialist basic class, which covers basic knowledgable types, and rules for playing droid characters.


----------



## deadestdai (Dec 2, 2003)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> Not that much in character creation, but many other rules, especially combat, have changed significantly. Since the new information isn't always listed clearly as a change, I'll try and provide everything that is necessary.
> 
> Twi'lek: +2 Cha, -2 Wis, low-light vision, +1 to Fort saves
> 
> ...




Nah, the D20 I am familiar with, the new stuff I'll need to cross reference. But it will all work out. I'll have my char posted asap.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 2, 2003)

Hmmm I think I might go merc on this one with future aspirations of bounty hunter hood hehe

 

My other choice would have been a rather darkly minded force sensitive - but perhaps I can combine both of that....


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Dec 2, 2003)

Most people (correct me if I'm wrong) seem to be gravitating towards the more seedy side of things.  So I'll go with my original plan- a lying scoundrel and all around sneaky bastid.  Face type character.

I also agree with Brother Shatterstone's suggestion of 2nd level.  Lets you flesh the character out a tad more.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 3, 2003)

Okay...okay..you guys can be 2nd level. 

Give me a bit for Starting Credits since you guys aren't going to be 1st level. YES, I will allow Force Adepts.

But ALL Force Adepts beware! Use of the Force in public and noticable spaces will attract a good amount of...Imperial attention to you. 

As for not having the Revised book. Well, just make your character with the old Core Book, and we can work on converting it from there.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Dec 3, 2003)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Okay...okay..you guys can be 2nd level. [/quoute]
> 
> Huzzah! Thanks.
> 
> ...


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 3, 2003)

Kluurz 2nd-level Scout
Medium Humanoid (Trandoshan)
Vitality:		2d8+2 (16 vp)
Wounds:		12wp
Initiative:		+1
Speed:		10m
Armor Class:	14 (+1 Dex, +1 nat. armour, +2 class), touch 13, flat-footed 13
Base Attack/Grapple:	+1/+4
Attacks:		+4 melee (mw +1 combat gloves) d4+6 (crit 20); +2 ranged (blaster) 3d6 (crit 20)
Space/Reach:	5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks:	None
Special Qualities:	20m infravision, trailblazing
Saves:		Fort +3, Ref +3, Will +2
Abilities:		str 17, dex 12, con 12, int 14, wis 10, cha 10

Skills:		
astrogate +4 (+2 ranks, +2 int)
climb +5 (+2 ranks, +3 str)
computer use +4 (+2 ranks, +2 int)
demolitions +4 (+2 ranks, +2 int)
hide +4 (+3 ranks, +1 dex)
jump+5 (+2 ranks, +3 str)
knowledge(wilderness lore) +5 (+3 ranks, +2 int)
listen +3 (+3 ranks)
move silently +4 (+3 ranks, +1 dex)
pilot +4 (+3 ranks, +1 dex)
repair +6 (+2 ranks, +2 int, +2 equip)
search +4 (+2 ranks, +2 int)
spot +3 (+3 ranks)
survival +5 (+5 ranks)
swim +1 (+3 ranks, +3 str, -5 gear)

Feats:		weapon prof. (simple), weapon prof. (blaster pistols), weapon prof. (blaster rifles), track, martial arts
XP:		1000/3000
Weight:		104.5kg(total) = 94kg (char) + 10.5kg (gear)
Height:		1.8m
Languages:		Basic, Dosh, Shyriiwook (literate in all)

Equipment: 200 credits

mw(+1) combat gloves		
blaster		
3 power packs		
all temp cloak		
comm-link (headset)		
credit chip		
backpack			
2 sets of fatigues
1 set of normal clothes		


Kluurz grew up as part of the Wookie-slave trade, taught by his father in the ways of the wilderness and hunting. Though he didn't mind spending time out in wilderness areas, herding up wookies like cattle didn't really appeal to him that much. So he talked with his father about leaving the industry and taking up professional boxing. His father was less than impressed and many arguments between the two led to a sour parting of ways, higlighted by Kluurz's releasing an entire trip's worth of slaves then helping them get as far away as possible, by hijacking the ship they were to be transported in. This put him in the bad books with a lot of people, so he (and a number of the wookie escapies) pooled what resources they had and fled to the outer rim. After a few brief farewells they split up on arrival for safety reasons, and went about making new lives. Kluurz hired himself out as a mercenary and scout, working as a particularly successful boxer on the side.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 3, 2003)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Okay...okay..you guys can be 2nd level.




"Messa usessa powerful Jedi mind trick."

And yeah we are scum and villainy.

Probably a 2nd level soldier here.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 3, 2003)

HP past second level...let's go with 3/4 the Max for the dice. That is, unless you guys would prefer me rolling it.

Amazing that they make credits past 1st level difficult. 
*Thomas Hobbes:* If you play the Scoundrel/Soldier, you will start with 1,300cr. If you go straight Scoundrel, it'll be 1,400cr.
*Festy_Dog:* First off, I love the scout. Been a while since I've seen someone play a Trandoshan. As for your starting credits...you are at...1,600cr.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 3, 2003)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> HP past second level...let's go with 3/4 the Max for the dice. That is, unless you guys would prefer me rolling it.



3/4 is fairer than the dice gods could or would be.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Dec 4, 2003)

Is 3/4 of 10 rounded up or down?  And what's the cash for a soldier 2?  Small side note: average starting for a 1st level fringer or force adept is 1250, for a soldier, scoundrel, tech specialist or scout 1750, and a noble 2500.  Those figures you gave are a bit low.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 4, 2003)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> Is 3/4 of 10 rounded up or down?  And what's the cash for a soldier 2?  Small side note: average starting for a 1st level fringer or force adept is 1250, for a soldier, scoundrel, tech specialist or scout 1750, and a noble 2500.  Those figures you gave are a bit low.



 Round down.

As for starting credits...yes, its a bit low, but that's because it isn't flatly determined. And in fact, its likely to not have the same amount as another person with the same class/level ratio as you. You'll just have to  trust me on this one.  Good thing about Star Wars is you DON'T need large amounts of money.

*Paxus:* If you're making a Soldier 2, your starting creds would be 1,600cr.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 4, 2003)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Round down..



Level 3 we would round up correct?





			
				Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Good thing about Star Wars is you DON'T need large amounts of money.



Ahhh not in the book I have.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Dec 4, 2003)

Daos Tarven
Male Human Scoundrel 1/Soldier 1

Strength 12
Dexterity 14
Constitution 12
Intelligence 12
Wisdom 12
Charisma 14

Wounds: 12
Vitality: 15 (1d6+1d10+2)
Defense: 15 (+3 class +2 dexterity)
Speed: 10 meters
Base attack bonus: +1
Reputation Bonus +3 (infamous)
Initiative: +2

Saves:
Fortitude: +3 (+2 base +1 constitution)
Reflex: +4 (+2 base +2 dexterity)
Will: +1 (+1 wisdom)

Attacks:

Unarmed +2 melee, 1d3+3
Vibrodagger +2 melee, 2d4+1
Knife +2 melee, 1d4+1
Hold-out blaster +3, 3d4
Blaster pistol +3, 3d6

Skills [modifier, (ranks)]:
Appraise +3 (2)
Bluff +8 (4)
Diplomacy +4 (2)
Disable Device +3 (2)
Forgery +3 (2)
Gather Information +6 (4)
Hide +6 (4)
Intimidate +9 (5)
Knowledge: Streetwise +4 (3)
Sleight of Hand +6 (4)
Spot +5 (4)

Feats: Persuasive, Infamy, Weapon Group Proficiencies: Blaster Pistols, Simple Weapons, Vibro weapons

Equipment: pending.

Background, appearance, and personality: pending.

Ankh-Morpork Guard: If you could check the math on the skill points, I’d appreciate it.  Also, what are the rules for concealing weapons?


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 4, 2003)

Kluurz now has equipment.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 4, 2003)

Is their any chance I could have used the craft skill before play began? 

Oh and for the record, I'm playing a Scoundrel/Soldier who use to fly TIE fighters for the Empire; of course his military service was sort of forced upon him.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Dec 4, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Is their any chance I could have used the craft skill before play began?




I was rather counting on it; why take three different craft skills at max ranks if I can't use them?  I'd advise not taking weapon-crafting unless it's really part of your character concept, as I can fill just about all of the party's needs there; that's probably why I'm with you.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 4, 2003)

*Talon Darkstrider: Human/Male (Scoundrel/Soldier)*

Removed to avoid confusion.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 4, 2003)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> I was rather counting on it; why take three different craft skills at max ranks if I can't use them?



Yeah same here. 



			
				Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> I'd advise not taking weapon-crafting unless it's really part of your character concept, as I can fill just about all of the party's needs there; that's probably why I'm with you.




Well we might need more than one weapon worked upon in a day...  So yeah their is some overlap, I'm not trying to step on anyone's shoes as I didn't look at anyone’s characters except for Thomas (thanks for the template btw
.  ) and went my original idea, which should include the craft skills I do have, at least I'm the only "real" pilot for now. 

AND AT LEAST I AN'T NO FREAKING GUNGAN!
*LMAO* 

right?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 4, 2003)

Oh yeah I'm also having issues with finding the language table in the star wars book.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Dec 4, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Oh yeah I'm also having issues with finding the language table in the star wars book.




It's in the description of the Speak Language skill, page 98 in the Revised Rulebook.  Also, I looked at the Craft table, and there are a lot more skills to making a starship than I realized. Hyperdrive, sublight drive, and starship weapons are all separate categories, as are starfighter, space transport, and capital ship.  I guess it takes a lot more to be a mechanic than I'd imagined.  You may want to consider taking some of those skills; so far you're the closest thing to a ship's mechanic we've got, and little is less pleasant than being dead in space because the component we need got vaporized and no one knows how to rebuild it.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 4, 2003)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> It's in the description of the Speak Language skill, page 98 in the Revised Rulebook.



Thank you! 



			
				Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> You may want to consider taking some of those skills; so far you're the closest thing to a ship's mechanic we've got, and little is less pleasant than being dead in space because the component we need got vaporized and no one knows how to rebuild it.



The way I read it, if it's making it from scratch your using craft, if it's just broke it's a repair check.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 4, 2003)

You've read it correctly, Shatterstone. Repair repairs...Craft crafts, though I've never really understood the choice of Craft:Starships since the skill is broken up so much...think you could pick a more specific craft, Shattersone? 

Also...
*Shatterstone:* Here are YOUR starting credits. 1,600cr.

As for Crafting ahead of time...I have never actually dealt with that in any of my games. I guess there's not really that much harm in it, just as long as you follow the Craft rules along the lines of cost and such.

EDIT: Ack! Forgot to mention. Concealed weapons will be done with Sleight of Hand vs. Spot checks. The Sleight of Hand can be modified depending on where its concealed, what's in the way, how big the weapon is, etc etc etc.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Dec 4, 2003)

Repair can only do so much, though.  If a vital component is well and truly vaporized, the only thing for it is to build a new one.  Likewise, if the ship just plain doesn't have something, (as system patrol craft lack hyperdrives, many transports are unarmed, etc.) it takes Craft to build one.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 4, 2003)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> You've read it correctly, Shatterstone. Repair repairs...Craft crafts, though I've never really understood the choice of Craft:Starships since the skill is broken up so much...think you could pick a more specific craft, Shattersone?




Opps!  That's what posting at 2 AM gets ya...  Fixed: Starfighter btw.




			
				Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> *Shatterstone:* Here are YOUR starting credits. 1,600cr.



I had hoped for more, but being "broke" works well in my background. 



			
				Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> As for Crafting ahead of time...I have never actually dealt with that in any of my games. I guess there's not really that much harm in it, just as long as you follow the Craft rules along the lines of cost and such.



cool. 



			
				Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> Repair can only do so much, though.  If a vital component is well and truly vaporized, the only thing for it is to build a new one.



Well unskilled and alot of time can craft anything...  sorta.  Besides it it got vapoized I figure I have bigger issues, like being dead. 




			
				Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> Likewise, if the ship just plain doesn't have something, (as system patrol craft lack hyperdrives, many transports are unarmed, etc.) it takes Craft to build one.



So do the TIE Fighters my guy worked on for the Empire.  I don't have hyperdrive for a reason, but it's only 2000 XP for next level, "Trust me."


----------



## deadestdai (Dec 4, 2003)

*Rytt Lodana*

*Rytt Lodana*
Twi Lek Male Fringer Lvl. 2
Size - Med
Speed - 10 meters


Strength 14 +2
Dexterity 14 +2
Constitution 10 +0
Intelligence 12 +1
Wisdom 12 +1
Charisma 14 +2


Vitality: 14 
Wounds: 10

Defense: 15 
Speed: 10 meters
Base attack bonus: +1
Reputation: 0
Init: +2

Saves:
Fort: +4 (+3 class +1 racial)
Ref: +4 (+2 class +2 dex)
Will: +1 (+1 wis)

Bab: +1
Melee: +3
Ranged +3

Skills:                                  (Rank, Ability, Misc, Total)

Knowledge (System[KorinVII])   6        1        0       +7
Spot                                    3        1        2       +6
Listen                                   3        1        2       +6
Hide                                     3        2        0       +5
Search                                 5        1        0        +6
Survival                                5        1        0        +6
X - Repair                             4        1        0        +3
X - Move Silently                   4         2        0       +4
X - Diplomacy                        2        2        0        +3 

Feats: 

Weapon Proficiency (Blaster Pistols) - class
Weapon Proficiency (Simple Weapons) - class
Alertness (+2 spot and listen) - class bonus 1st lvl.
Track - 1st lvl.

Special Abilities: Low Light Vision, +1 Fort, Barter (+5 Diplomacy when buying/selling equipment) - 2nd level

Languages: Ryl, Basic, Huttese

Equip: (1350cr)

Blaster Pistol +3 (3d6 Dam, Crit 20, 1d6/DC15 Stun) - 500 cr
Merr-Sonn B-22 Imperial Holdout Blaster +3 (3d4+1 Dam, Crit 20, 1d4/DC10 Stun, +2 to Sleight of Hand checks to conceal) - 300 cr
2x Knife +3 (1d4+2 Dam, Crit 20) - 50 cr
Field Kit - 500 cr


Appearance:

Short for a Twi Lek, Rytt stands at only 5'4" tall. His skin is dark Purple and his head tails have natural pale orange tiger stripes along their length. The tails hang down against his back tied together by a length of thin black cloth. He is stocky and his eyes naturally squint due to his constant exposure to the sunlight of Korin VII. Dressed in faded greys and greens of his trade with pistol blaringly apparent slung on his hip, there is no doubt as to what this man is about.

Background:

Rytt Lodana, once trader, husband and father reclused himself to the outter rim planet of Korin VII after the Empire destroyed his livelyhood in a haphazard turbo lazer bombardment from space of his "apparent" Rebel sympathising city on Ryllia II. Rytt was away in a neighbouring city, getting supplies for his business, luckily. (If indeed having one's family murdered is lucky.) In despair, he fled to Korin VII, leaving all behind to live as a virtual hermit on Korin VII - as far from the Empire as he could afford to get - and lived in the wilderness, alone with his pain. Seven years have passed, and Rytt, now a fine tracker and hunter, works as guide to those who would pay most, indiscriminate of their background or their intention, even the Hutts.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 4, 2003)

deadestdai said:
			
		

> *Rytt Lodana*
> (Background and appearance coming soon. Also, can you let me know how many cred's I get? I guessed judging by everyone else's so far, but it's better to be sure.)




You can't really 'guess' because its pretty random. But for your character...you have...

1,300cr. Heh. Your guess was definatly a good one.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Dec 5, 2003)

Generic blaster pistols and hold-out blasters?  That just won't do.  Let Shatterstone and me get at your equipment.  It won't cost _too_ much.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 5, 2003)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> Generic blaster pistols and hold-out blasters?  That just won't do.  Let Shatterstone and me get at your equipment.  It won't cost _too_ much.



Do we know each other in the game already?


----------



## deadestdai (Dec 5, 2003)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> You can't really 'guess' because its pretty random. But for your character...you have...
> 
> 1,300cr. Heh. Your guess was definatly a good one.





You can't let a poor Twilek loner get away with 50 credits? C'mon, give a brother a break.....


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 5, 2003)

Well if the characters know each other prior to the start of the game I'll definitely get one of them to build Kluurz a custom shooter (he'll just give them some money and ask that they build him something decent).


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Dec 5, 2003)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> Well if the characters know each other prior to the start of the game I'll definitely get one of them to build Kluurz a custom shooter (he'll just give them some money and ask that they build him something decent).




It will speed the game along considerably if we do know each other; meetings take a long time, especially with such a basically shifty group as we.  It might be stretching things a bit to have others craft items for you beforehand, but save the cash and I'll have it modified for you in less than a week, tops.  A new gun will take longer, at 13.9 credits/day. (17x7/10, as formula is skill rollxskill bonus, and crafting takes 10 times the length of modification).


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 5, 2003)

S'all good then. I'll wait till he has the cash to buy something then.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 6, 2003)

deadestdai said:
			
		

> You can't let a poor Twilek loner get away with 50 credits? C'mon, give a brother a break.....



 ...its just a knife. I'll be nice. 

I WOULD like you all to know each other...in fact, it would be best if you'd all worked together more than once. You don't have to TRUST each other, but I don't really want backstabbing going on.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 6, 2003)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> but I don't really want backstabbing going on.



This from the guy that uses both knife and backstabbing in the same post...  

Okay Kit, if you where trying to make an entrance your are officially fashionable late so where's the PC?


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Dec 6, 2003)

If we all know each other, we're going to have to establish that relationship.  Are we just mercenaries in general, or do we have some particular employer or specialty?

deadestdai:  If you want both a blaster pistol and a holdout, I'd advise the Merr-Sonn B-22 Imperial for the holdout; it gives 3d4+1 damage and a +2 to Sleight of Hand checks to conceal, for 300 credits.  If you're willing to carry just one gun, the DL-44 heavy blaster pistol is only 750 credits, and does a handy 3d8.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 6, 2003)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> If we all know each other, we're going to have to establish that relationship.  Are we just mercenaries in general, or do we have some particular employer or specialty?




Well my skills are unquie enough that anyone would want to hire me...  

So we really link up like this before Kit gets her character done?  I would rather not force a change upon her background.


----------



## deadestdai (Dec 6, 2003)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> If we all know each other, we're going to have to establish that relationship.  Are we just mercenaries in general, or do we have some particular employer or specialty?
> 
> deadestdai:  If you want both a blaster pistol and a holdout, I'd advise the Merr-Sonn B-22 Imperial for the holdout; it gives 3d4+1 damage and a +2 to Sleight of Hand checks to conceal, for 300 credits.  If you're willing to carry just one gun, the DL-44 heavy blaster pistol is only 750 credits, and does a handy 3d8.





The Hold Out does sound tasty. Always liked the idea of having a back up pist-ola incase the main one gets confiscated in whatever situation. Updating char sheet accordingly. Also sticking background and appearance in.


----------



## Mordane76 (Dec 6, 2003)

_Stumbles in, looks around..._


Hello?  Uh... I didn't see a sign on the door that said full... and I read through this thread and the last one... and I was wondering... if it wasn't too full... if there might be room in here for one more?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 6, 2003)

Well, Kitana(every time I see "Kat" I think of my girlfriend. Way to confuse a poor guy) seems to have gotten lost...hopefully she'll pop up.

Consider yourself welcome and the final member involved Mordane. Get yourself a character made...I'll have a Rogue's Gallery up later today.


----------



## Mordane76 (Dec 6, 2003)

YAY!!! (does happy dance)

I've got a character concept all thought out...

I'm gonna be...


A Gungun Force Adept/Noble!


_Reads back through thread..._
Oh, wait... scrap that idea... 



I'll give a little background, and put together a character around it ASAP.


*Korin Odali, Alderaani Noble/Soldier*
Born the third son of a lesser noble of Alderaan, Korin never quite fit in with his siblings; he was always a little more clever, sometimes just a little quicker, and was possessed of a terrible knack for being just where he should be for the best results.  This served him well throughout his youth -- being so far removed from any real succession, Korin saw to pressing the flesh and shmoozing his way into a nice detail with the Alderaani military, which allowed him to get away from the hoe-hum days in his family's estate and see the stars...

It was on very cushy detail to Coruscant, probably a few parsecs out away from arrival at the capital planet, that Korin fell to the floor screaming, like someone had tried to smash open his head from the inside... when they landed, he knew already... but it took several days to confirm that Alderaan was gone.  At that point, he dropped out of sight, working his rimward -- as far away from the Empire as possible.  

Korin is sure there was a reason he wasn't on Alderaan when it was destroyed, and he intends to find out how many other Alderaani survived.  To do that, though, he needs money and resources... luckily for him, some of those ties forged on Alderaan extend off the planet.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 6, 2003)

Just so you know...its Alderaan.


----------



## Mordane76 (Dec 6, 2003)

_Looks at the word..._

NO!!!! I'VE BEEN SO FOOLISH!

_Throws self off highest postcount thread_



Okay... as long as that's the only thing I did wrong, cool.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 6, 2003)

...well, if you want to get technical. Aldeeran never had a military. Peaceful people. That's why the planet's destruction was so horrible.


----------



## Mordane76 (Dec 6, 2003)

Not even like an honor guard for their Imperial Senator?


----------



## Mordane76 (Dec 6, 2003)

No biggie... I have a minor re-write to fix the problem... 

*Korin Odali, Alderaani Noble/Soldier*
Born the third son of a lesser noble of Alderaan, Korin never quite fit in with his siblings; he was always a little more clever, sometimes just a little quicker, and was possessed of a terrible knack for being just where he should be for the best results. This served him well throughout his youth -- being so far removed from any real succession, Korin saw to pressing the flesh and shmoozing his way into a nice detail with the Alderaani Diplomatic Corps, which allowed him to get away from the hoe-hum days in his family's estate and see the stars...

It was on very cushy detail to Coruscant, probably a few parsecs out away from arrival at the capital planet, that Korin fell to the floor screaming, like someone had tried to smash open his head from the inside... when they landed, he knew already... but it took several days to confirm that Alderaan was gone. At that point, he dropped out of sight, working his rimward -- as far away from the Empire as possible. 

Korin is sure there was a reason he wasn't on Alderaan when it was destroyed, and he intends to find out how many other Alderaani survived. To do that, though, he needs money and resources... luckily for him, some of those ties forged on Alderaan extend off the planet.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 6, 2003)

Well, Aldeeranians are pacifists...I doubt there IS an honor guard at all, and even if it was, they wouldn't like it...and it wouldn't be staffed with Aldeeranians.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 6, 2003)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Well, Kitana(every time I see "Kat" I think of my girlfriend. Way to confuse a poor guy) seems to have gotten lost...hopefully she'll pop up.




Darn that’s twice in this thread I have done that... Technical it should be Kit for short...


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 6, 2003)

Rogue's Gallery is here...

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1256059#post1256059


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Dec 6, 2003)

Is there any particular format you want, or just that we pick one and stay with it?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 6, 2003)

Ack, nevermind that. I'd prefer it if you all used the format that Festy_Dog did on the first page.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Dec 6, 2003)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> the first person to post picks the format.




How fortunate that I should be that person.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 6, 2003)

If we all know each other shouldn't we just pool are money together?

We could pay off some master crafted tools pretty quick that way.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Dec 6, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> We could pay off some master crafted tools pretty quick that way.




Hmm.  Daos sez: "Sure we could, greasemonkey.  What's in it for me?" 

As for character format, could I put in a vote for B. Shatterstone's instead?  It seems a lot more intuitive to me, following the standard stat-block format....


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 6, 2003)

*shrugs* I'm not really picky on how you put the character's stats. But I guess since you're putting in a vote, I should be a good GM and listen. Any complaints on using Shatterstone's version?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 6, 2003)

Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> Hmm.  Daos sez: "Sure we could, greasemonkey.  What's in it for me?"



cheap equipment.   We won't get lost in space cause we will have better gear to fix everything. 



			
				Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> As for character format, could I put in a vote for B. Shatterstone's instead?  It seems a lot more intuitive to me, following the standard stat-block format....



I'm not sure what the difference between Festy Dog's and my sheet are?  *looks lost*  I'm pretty sure when I stole it I kept it all their. 



			
				Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Any complaints on using Shatterstone's version?



I have none, but then again I'm also lazy.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Dec 6, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> If we all know each other shouldn't we just pool are money together?
> 
> We could pay off some master crafted tools pretty quick that way.




That's fine by me.  Just give me the extra 130 credits that I need for my mastercraft weaponsmithing tools, and I'll be more than happy to make you weapons at cost.  You _were_ talking about getting them for me, right?  Because given that we seem to have agreed on being seedy, I'll be damned before I pay to let some wannabe techie get the better of me in gunsmithing.  I'll be glad to let you work on the engines, but Lance views the armoury as his personal domain.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Dec 7, 2003)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> I'll be damned before I pay to let some wannabe techie get the better of me in gunsmithing.  I'll be glad to let you work on the engines, but Lance views the armoury as his personal domain.




Between this comment and mine, I can tell that intercharacter relations are going to be a blast.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 7, 2003)

Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> Between this comment and mine, I can tell that intercharacter relations are going to be a blast.




What makes this all even funnier for me, is that no one's actually a REAL techie.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 7, 2003)

Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> Between this comment and mine, I can tell that intercharacter relations are going to be a blast.



Here's some free character interaction then! 



			
				Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> That's fine by me.  Just give me the extra 130 credits that I need for my mastercraft weaponsmithing tools, and I'll be more than happy to make you weapons at cost.



Maybe you should read the book and realize the advantages of paying 1500 for the "big" one, but sure we can waste 130 credits just so you can feel good about your own feeble skills.



			
				Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> You _were_ talking about getting them for me, right?




Not hardly...  My choice in making my own weapons and not using yours isn't a shot at your skills, wait yeah it is... 



			
				Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> I'll be glad to let you work on the engines, but Lance views the armoury as his personal domain.



That's fine I'll feel safer anyway, and I'm sure their will be a spare footlocker on the ship...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 7, 2003)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> What makes this all even funnier for me, is that no one's actually a REAL techie.



Well except for some higher level stuff, the scoundrel has all the skill points you do need.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Dec 7, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Maybe you should read the book and realize the advantages of paying 1500 for the "big" one, but sure we can waste 130 credits just so you can feel good about your own feeble skills.




You _do_ realize that no hand weapon requires tools of that complexity, and that the "ideal tools for the job" are item-specific, right?  Unless you want me to turn out enough of one gun to equip an army, those tools are unneccessary, and only add +2, where the mastercraft tools of high complexity, adding +1, are only 20% of the price, which means that while mastercraft tools are cheaper than buying off the shelf, the "ideal tools" are _more_ expensive for any less than four items of the same kind, and require more starting capital.  If you want power armor, then yes, we'll need the extra 850 to bring my toolset up to par, but since none of us can _wear_ the stuff yet, it's not a problem.



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> My choice in making my own weapons and not using yours isn't a shot at your skills, wait yeah it is




Actually, though you may not have realized it, it _does_ make sense to make them yourself; personalization is better than customization, but no one can personalize an item for someone else.  Despite your insulting intent, you actually made an intelligent decision.  I'm impressed; like monkeys on typewriters, even you can occasionally make sense.  It's a good thing you have piloting instincts, because it's a certainty you can't read the dials.  "Altitude" has too many syllables.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 7, 2003)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> If you want power armor, then yes, we'll need the extra 850 to bring my toolset up to par, but since none of us can _wear_ the stuff yet, it's not a problem.



Yeah it's not a problem if you don't want to plan ahead.  We have the money I would say we get the stuff that will carry us the farthest... 

I figure we are going to need or want a ship, right?

Though to be honest, a mastercrafted set no more complex than for weapons and another one for ships and what not could be a good idea.



			
				Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> I'm impressed; like monkeys on typewriters, even you can occasionally make sense.



Unlike you...


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Dec 7, 2003)

And your mother is a gundark.  And an ugly one, at that.

On a more serious note, if we've known each other long enough, Daos will lend you that 130 credits.  Consider it a loan with interest to be paid back by upgrading his stuff.  Daos knows a smart investment when he sees one.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 7, 2003)

Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> And your mother is a gundark.  And an ugly one, at that.



yeah and your mother is a one eared Gungan...



			
				Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> On a more serious note, if we've known each other long enough, Daos will lend you that 130 credits.  Consider it a loan with interest to be paid back by upgrading his stuff.  Daos knows a smart investment when he sees one.




When I get home from work and have the chance to look what I think we really "need" we will be in better shoes to determine how much money we need to pool.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Dec 7, 2003)

Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> On a more serious note, if we've known each other long enough, Daos will lend you that 130 credits.  Consider it a loan with interest to be paid back by upgrading his stuff.  Daos knows a smart investment when he sees one.




Thank you, and you'll have your weapons customized within a week of getting the raw materials.

Shatterstone: there's planning ahead, and there's wasting cash on tools that can't possibly be necessary so soon that I won't be able to pick up the cash for them in between then and now.  I agree that we need a ship, and you should have the tools for repairing it, but there's no way in hell we can afford even the 1/3 you need for the materials.  Our best bet is to steal one.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 7, 2003)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> Our best bet is to steal one.



I agree on that, but if we steal one theirs no chance that the tools will be onboard...  Then again we might never need them, but adrift in space can be boring.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 7, 2003)

> Originally Posted by *Ankh-Morpork Guard*
> _I'd prefer it if you all used the format that Festy_Dog did on the first page._




Aw shucks, now I feel special. 



> Originally Posted by *Brother Shatterstone*
> _I'm not sure what the difference between Festy Dog's and my sheet are? *looks lost* I'm pretty sure when I stole it I kept it all their._




LOL, I'm flattered.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 7, 2003)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> LOL, I'm flattered.




You should be.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Dec 7, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I agree on that, but if we steal one theirs no chance that the tools will be onboard...  Then again we might never need them, but adrift in space can be boring.




Buy the basic tool kit for repairs, and that will work for any ship we obtain, legally or no.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Dec 7, 2003)

Right, Daos has been posted in the Rogue's Gallery Thread.  Ankh-Morpork, I have a question:  If I wish to make my character "near" human instead of human, could I pull off a trade such as the extra skill point/level in exchange for low-light vision?  If not, the near-humanness can be simply asthetic, but I think low-light vision is cool. 

And a question for Paxus:  When the customization rules say "one quarter base price", is that the price for a basic weapon or does mastercrafting factor into it? I.e, for a Mastercraft Vibroknife (200x2=400 credits) is it 50 or 100?


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Dec 7, 2003)

Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> And a question for Paxus:  When the customization rules say "one quarter base price", is that the price for a basic weapon or does mastercrafting factor into it? I.e, for a Mastercraft Vibroknife (200x2=400 credits) is it 50 or 100?




I can't quote official sources for this matter particularly, but in general it would be the modified price; in every other WotC d20 product I've seen, that's how it works.  A particularly unkind DM would require the modification to be done on the item before mastercrafting was applied, so that not only would the cost increase, so would the XP cost.

Looking at the Rogue's Gallery, I see we're a particularly violent bunch; half of the levels in the party so far are soldier levels.  Fortunately, we're criminals, so we have justification, but I foresee nasty, brutish, and short ends to a number of encounters.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Dec 7, 2003)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> A particularly unkind DM would require the modification to be done on the item before mastercrafting was applied, so that not only would the cost increase, so would the XP cost.




But we don't have one of those.... right?   Besides, I think mastercraft items are created from scratch, rather than from non-mastercraft items.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Dec 7, 2003)

Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> Besides, I think mastercraft items are created from scratch, rather than from non-mastercraft items.




Yes, but a DM could rule that a mastercraft item cannot be modified after creation, only during it.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 7, 2003)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> Yes, but a DM could rule that a mastercraft item cannot be modified after creation, only during it.



 You're going to like me saying this..but...I've never heard THAT one before. 

As for the Near-Human thing. Well, can we just stick with the extra skill points and still say you're near human? There are so many Near Human races in Star Wars that you could look a little different(i.e. Purple dotted skin and stripes ) but be the same mechanically.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 7, 2003)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> Looking at the Rogue's Gallery, I see we're a particularly violent bunch; half of the levels in the party so far are soldier levels.  Fortunately, we're criminals, so we have justification, but I foresee nasty, brutish, and short ends to a number of encounters.




Tsk Bounty Hunters hunt down nasty brutish criminal types....


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 7, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> Tsk Bounty Hunters hunt down nasty brutish criminal types....



Bounty Hunters are only a few small steps above brutish criminal types, besides we could all become Bounty Hunters later on. 

So are you going to be the bankroll for this operation? (Noble)    Or the previous mentioned mercenary force adept?


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Dec 7, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> Tsk Bounty Hunters hunt down nasty brutish criminal types....




You're thinking Rise of the Empire bounty hunters.  With the Guild gone, you _are_ nasty brutish criminal types.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 7, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> Rei Miyazawa




D'oh! Now this party has a female to fawn over...  

We are so in trouble now... 


Kit, did you do the artwork?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 7, 2003)

Nope, didn't do the artwork.

Actually as I was looking over the rogue gallery, I saw there were lots of merc's in the group.  So I was thinking instead of the aspiring bounty hunter to be, I might go for being a snobbish Noble level 2 instead.

Not sure though.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Dec 7, 2003)

Ditto on the artwork question; if you didn't do that yourself, I'd like to know who did, so I can find more of it.  Very well done.  Character also looks to be an interesting addition.  This is going to be a great game, I can tell.



> Looking at the Rogue's Gallery, I see we're a particularly violent bunch; half of the levels in the party so far are soldier levels. Fortunately, we're criminals, so we have justification, but I foresee nasty, brutish, and short ends to a number of encounters.




Well, Daos' philosophy (The Tao of Daos? nevermind.) would be to earn a reputation as nasty brutish criminal types, and then use the threat of violence to prevent us from ever having to fire a shot.  Unless, of course, he feels like indulging himself.  



> Actually as I was looking over the rogue gallery, I saw there were lots of merc's in the group. So I was thinking instead of the aspiring bounty hunter to be, I might go for being a snobbish Noble level 2 instead.




Well, Daos will be shooting for Crimelord, proboably.  So go ahead and play what you like; etiher way, I think we'll have our bases covered.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Dec 7, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> Nope, didn't do the artwork.
> 
> Actually as I was looking over the rogue gallery, I saw there were lots of merc's in the group.  So I was thinking instead of the aspiring bounty hunter to be, I might go for being a snobbish Noble level 2 instead.
> 
> Not sure though.




If you're ambivalent, I'm going to throw in a vote for the noble; we've got enough firepower to take down a platoon, but we could use someone who can talk nicely and with good grammar.  PR is an important part of reputation.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 7, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> Nope, didn't do the artwork.



Well I guess I won't ask you to draw my character then. 



			
				KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> So I was thinking instead of the aspiring bounty hunter to be, I might go for being a snobbish Noble level 2 instead.



That would work, though a noble/force adapt my have more reason to hang up with this scum.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 7, 2003)

Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> Ditto on the artwork question; if you didn't do that yourself, I'd like to know who did, so I can find more of it.  Very well done.  Character also looks to be an interesting addition.  This is going to be a great game, I can tell.




LOL - here....http://www.swagonline.net/


Noble 2 or Scoundrel/Solider

Well I'm leaning more toward noble now since she'll definitely stick out in the group and oh - my, I am very good at playing a pain in the arse noblewoman lol.  That might add a very good dynamic to the group.  I'm sure you'll all hate her with a passion.

One interesting plot point could be that Daddy is a crimelord bank rolling ya'all to take care of his little sweetie who has this knack for getting into all kinds of trouble.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 7, 2003)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> we could use someone who can talk nicely and with good grammar.



Hmmm, I thought I did have good grammer.


			
				Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> PR is an important part of reputation.



You make it sound like she would be a gloried secretary...

Kit play what you want too, okay?


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Dec 7, 2003)

Now why does this all sound familiar?   

Sia-lan Wezz and that teenybopper hacker girl you played in that other SW game that never got anywhere....


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 7, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> You make it sound like she would be a gloried secretary...
> 
> Kit play what you want too, okay?




Oh I will - and lol on anyone who thinks my noble will be easy to handle in that kind of manner.  I never play weak women - insanely difficult women yes, followers, no.

Don't expect her to do anything for anybody unless she has something to gain.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 7, 2003)

Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> Now why does this all sound familiar?
> 
> Sia-lan Wezz and that teenybopper hacker girl you played in that other SW game that never got anywhere....





=P

You know you live Sia and Lady Mei Erelen....

Sia and Vor'en sitting in a tree....

It was Lady Mei Erelen I was thinking of resurrecting actually....


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Dec 7, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> Sia and Vor'en sitting in a tree....




Lies!  Vicious lies!  Why must you lie so?  Choke on your lies!   



> It was Lady Mei Erelen I was thinking of resurrecting actually....




Oh.  Lovely.

(aside) Okay, everyone, when I toss the stun grenade, _run._  Fast.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 7, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> Well I'm leaning more toward noble now since she'll definitely stick out in the group and oh - my, I am very good at playing a pain in the arse noblewoman lol.  That might add a very good dynamic to the group.  I'm sure you'll all hate her with a passion.



Works for me, in fact I really like that. 



			
				KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> One interesting plot point could be that Daddy is a crimelord bank rolling ya'all to take care of his little sweetie who has this knack for getting into all kinds of trouble.



That solves most of are troubles on figure out why we are all together. 

Does daddy have a ship for us?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 7, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Does daddy have a ship for us?




*looks at the DM with her pleading doe eyes*

Does daddy have a ship and many other goodies for us?


 

(say yes!)


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Dec 7, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> I never play weak women - insanely difficult women yes, followers, no.




I'd hoped for no less.  Weak women are even less interesting than weak men, because you feel guiltier about pushing them around.  Of course, there is something to be said for _seeming_ to be pliant . . .


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 7, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> I never play weak women - insanely difficult women yes, followers, no.



Me either. 



			
				KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> Don't expect her to do anything for anybody unless she has something to gain.



I pretty much figured as much.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 7, 2003)

So what's the back story on this "Lady Mei Erelen"?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 7, 2003)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> I'd hoped for no less.  Weak women are even less interesting than weak men, because you feel guiltier about pushing them around.  Of course, there is something to be said for _seeming_ to be pliant . . .





lol - that's my twi'lek dancing girl character who don't even ask, I'm not using her in this campaign.  She'd have ya'all worshipping her lekku in a couple of posts.  She is quite a dastardly manipulative minx.

I think for a group such as this...this group is going to need a bit of a 'pain in the arse' type character that is resistant to 'pushing around'.  Someone who is likable but insanely unlikable at the same time.

heh...heh.......


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Dec 7, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> I think for a group such as this...this group is going to need a bit of a 'pain in the arse' type character that is resistant to 'pushing around'.  Someone who is likable but insanely unlikable at the same time.
> 
> heh...heh.......




I know exactly the type.  This sounds wonderful, especially if we can keep up this post speed.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 7, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> lol - that's my twi'lek dancing girl character who don't even ask, I'm not using her in this campaign.  She'd have ya'all worshipping her lekku in a couple of posts.  She is quite a dastardly manipulative minx.



*LOL* well thanks for telling me anyways. 



			
				KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> I think for a group such as this...this group is going to need a bit of a 'pain in the arse' type character that is resistant to 'pushing around'.  Someone who is likable but insanely unlikable at the same time.



I agree.   I got a good feeling about this game. 



			
				Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> I know exactly the type.  This sounds wonderful, especially if we can keep up this post speed.



While I'm not Berry Allen or Crothian, I think I, and my 12.63 posts per day, can keep up with you all.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Dec 7, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> While I'm not Berry Allen or Crothian, I think I, and my 12.63 posts per day, can keep up with you all.




I'd have twice that many if I had enough posts to respond to.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 7, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> So what's the back story on this "Lady Mei Erelen"?




Well I'm not planning on using the exact Lady Mei character but a derivative from her - using Lady Mei as an inspiration.  I think I've hit my limit on youthful characters between Sia-Lan (SW Iconics) and Lorelai (Stargate SG-1).

Here's a sneak preview on what I'm thinking about doing with the newest member to our little group.

Princess Kai Tsang

Born into a wealthy Corellian noble family (the Tsang offshoot of the Royal family) Princess Kai has lived her entire life in the lap of luxury and her every whim fulfilled by servants.  She has spent the last few years on Coruscant, whittling away time living a frivolous life with the youthful fast-living crowd there.  Right now she is incredibly bored and looking for excitement from her sheltered life.  She wants to help Daddy.

Her father is Prince Viktor Tsang well known for being quite an unrepentant rake and gambler.  To support his gambling habit, he indulges in illegal activities that thanks to his wife, he has had much success with.  Within time, Tsang built himself a decent criminal empire that brought in illegal merchandise (among other things) to the socially elite.

Her mother is the brilliant Imperial Admiral Daikara Erelen and her marriage to the Prince Viktor was a shrewd politcal move on both parties.  He gave her an 'in' to the court for advancement, and she looked the other way on his illegal activities.

The only thing both parents share in common is their love for their only child, Kai.  They have spoiled her since her birth and don't appear to be letting up on that anytime soon.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Dec 7, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> Born into a wealthy Corellian noble family




Another Corellian? Wonderful.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 7, 2003)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> Another Corellian? Wonderful.




yep 

they're like bunnies you know...


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Dec 7, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> yep
> 
> they're like bunnies you know...




Are you _trying_ to give me ideas beyond my station?  Because if so, you're going to succeed admirably.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 7, 2003)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> I'd have twice that many if I had enough posts to respond to.



Turst me their is more then enough threads to respond too...  Your just lacking in deducation to finding them. 



			
				Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> Another Corellian? Wonderful.



What your tongue their, I've been leaning that way also as Wedge is my hero!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 7, 2003)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> Are you _trying_ to give me ideas beyond my station?  Because if so, you're going to succeed admirably.



*LMAO* I was wondering if someone was going to comment on that...


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Dec 7, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Turst me their is more then enough threads to respond too...  Your just lacking in deducation to finding them.
> 
> 
> What your tongue their, I've been leaning that way also as Wedge is my hero!




Well, you could jump on the bandwagon, if you want to.  Kitana and I can be gracious, if you pay us enough.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 7, 2003)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> Well, you could jump on the bandwagon, if you want to.  Kitana and I can be gracious, if you pay us enough.



hmmm rather or not to jump on the bunny making bandwagon...  


Sure why not!


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Dec 7, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> hmmm rather or not to jump on the bunny making bandwagon...
> 
> 
> Sure why not!




No, _that_ bandwagon is a two-seater (usually . . .).  The broader Corellian bandwagon is open, with only a nominal fee.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 7, 2003)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> No, _that_ bandwagon is a two-seater (usually . . .).  The broader Corellian bandwagon is open, with only a nominal fee.



I don't think the lady has chosen you their pal...     So I wouldn't count your bunnies till they err.., hatch just yet.  

Not that she would chose me mind you...


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Dec 7, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I don't think the lady has chosen you their pal...     So I wouldn't count your bunnies till they err.., hatch just yet.
> 
> Not that she would chose me mind you...




I wasn't making any definite statements in that regard; that would be both discourteous and dangerous.  Simply pointing out that I had priority on planetary origin, since you hadn't mentioned any intention to be Corellian until the lady mentioned she was.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 7, 2003)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> I wasn't making any definite statements in that regard; that would be both discourteous and dangerous.



I'm glad you realize that. *LOL*



			
				Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> Simply pointing out that I had priority on planetary origin, since you hadn't mentioned any intention to be Corellian until the lady mentioned she was.



Your right I hadn't, it's in my handwritten notes :shurgs: not that it really matters.  I would rather not look like a Han Solo clone, or a clone of anyone else, so I hadn't really decided. I don't know to many other planets that would work, though Tatooine is a big negative, as I would rather look like a Solo clone over a Luke clone.  As mentioned before by others I think Alderaan wouldn't work with my past either.  

Anyhow I'm still rather undecided, but I am appalled you would think that I chose my planet of origin based upon someone else's choice, especially one of the opposite sex...


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Dec 7, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Anyhow I'm still rather undecided, but I am appalled you would think that I chose my planet of origin based upon someone else's choice, especially one of the opposite sex...




On a serious note, there are plenty of other Core planets to pick from.  Coruscant would be interesting.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 7, 2003)

Well well well - this will be an interesting group...


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Dec 7, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> Well well well - this will be an interesting group...




I hope you mean that in a positive light; in Minnesota, we call something interesting when we can't think of anything nice to say about it.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 7, 2003)

Coruscant is Kai's base of operations  - living the high life in the big city planet and all.  Spending money and time like there's no tomorrow.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Dec 7, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> Coruscant is Kai's base of operations  - living the high life in the big city planet and all.  Spending money and time like there's no tomorrow.




See, Shatterstone?  You've still got an in if you want it, and you can even pretend it's for character development reasons.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 7, 2003)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> On a serious note, there are plenty of other Core planets to pick from.  Coruscant would be interesting.



You know I had that same thought about 5 minutes after my post...    scary.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Dec 7, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> You know I had that same thought about 5 minutes after my post...    scary.




Well, you know what they say:  Lesser minds can occasionally anticipate their better's thoughts, through lack of their own.









What did you think I was going to say?  Something about great minds?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 7, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> Well well well - this will be an interesting group...



Yeah should be, I wonder if we will be a functional group though...   



			
				Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> See, Shatterstone?  You've still got an in if you want it, and you can even pretend it's for character development reasons.



Like what ever...    If I really wanted to be integrated I could always change that it was one of her daddy's ship that picked me up from my wreckage. 

With Kit's approvel of course.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Dec 7, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Yeah should be, I wonder if we will be a functional group though...




I think we all realize it's just in fun, so it's all good.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 7, 2003)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> Well, you know what they say:  Lesser minds can occasionally anticipate their better's thoughts, through lack of their own.



you said it not I. 



			
				Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> What did you think I was going to say?  Something about great minds?



Nope, not when it's mine and yours.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Dec 7, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> you said it not I.
> 
> 
> Nope, not when it's mine and yours.




Indeed.  When do rubber and glue come into this?  Or is the next one "I know you are, but what am I?"  Because the answer to that is "Something not even a mother could love, you malformed wannabe Gungan."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 7, 2003)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> Indeed.  When do rubber and glue come into this?  Or is the next one "I know you are, but what am I?"  Because the answer to that is "Something not even a mother could love, you malformed wannabe Gungan."





"I know you are, but what am I?"

In all honesty I was agreeing with you in the previous post.   I see your post per a day have gone up over half a post today.  Good work!


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Dec 7, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> "I know you are, but what am I?"
> 
> In all honesty I was agreeing with you in the previous post.   I see your post per a day have gone up over half a post today.  Good work!




Only half?  I need to work harder.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 7, 2003)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> Only half?  I need to work harder.



yup, only half...  Strangely enough mine is almost up a half also...  coincidence?


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Dec 7, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> yup, only half...  Strangely enough mine is almost up a half also...  coincidence?




I think not.  Coincidence is what people say when they can't read the pattern.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Dec 8, 2003)

So... to outline in-character relations as far as we can guess them:

_Lance_ hates _Talon_
_Talon_ hates _Lance_
_Everyone_ is annoyed by _Kai_
_Kai_ looks down on _everyone_
_Daos_ will antagonize _Korin_ with tasteless Alderaan jokes

Any other guesses?


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Dec 8, 2003)

Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> _Everyone_ is annoyed by _Kai_




I'm not entirely certain about this one.  Generally seedy, selfish, and basically unpleasant people shape up amazingly when in the presence of a beautiful woman.  It'll be especially amusing if she strings us poor bastards along.  I'm seeing a great possibility for the expansion of the Lance/Talon rivalry (it doesn't seem quite hate to me, just competition, and seeing in each other what we dislike in ourselves).


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Dec 8, 2003)

Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> So... to outline in-character relations as far as we can guess them:
> 
> _Lance_ hates _Talon_
> _Talon_ hates _Lance_
> ...




Nothing about poor Kluurz?  He's going to think we've forgotten him.  Maybe we have . . .


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Dec 8, 2003)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> Nothing about poor Kluurz?  He's going to think we've forgotten him.  Maybe we have . . .




Well, I considered adding something about him, but it broke the flow of "so and so despises so and so, and so and so's kin, unto the seventh generation" style descriptions.   

Daos proboably admires him as a "true warrior," or somesuch thing.  Physical strength and the will to use it.  Dunno 'bout the rest of you.

I don't really know how much Daos will be affected by Kai, as I don't know much about her (yet).  He's not likely to give her much respect or pay her much heed if she's as bubble-headed as her inspirations.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 8, 2003)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> I'm not entirely certain about this one.  Generally seedy, selfish, and basically unpleasant people shape up amazingly when in the presence of a beautiful woman.



We do!!!!  *Looking down at my grease stained coveralls*



			
				Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> It'll be especially amusing if she strings us poor bastards along.



Key word there is "poor", and it will only be amusing if you’re a sadist/masochist... 



			
				Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> I'm seeing a great possibility for the expansion of the Lance/Talon rivalry (it doesn't seem quite hate to me, just competition, and seeing in each other what we dislike in ourselves).



Couldn't agree more but it's the Talon/Lance rivalry their bud.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 8, 2003)

Wow...that's a lot of posts. Hope you guys can keep this speed up.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Dec 8, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Couldn't agree more but it's the Talon/Lance rivalry their bud.




Hehe, that's almost funny.  Now, if I could direct your attention to an alphabet, you'll see that . . An alphabet, you ask?  It's the set of letters that make up written words.  Yes, writing.  Okay, just take my word for it.  You see, "L" is the letter that starts my name, and "T" is the letter that starts yours.  As you could see if you were literate, "L" comes before "T," and so the name "Lance" comes before the name "Talon."  Got it?  No?  Well, I'm sure the concept will grow on you.  So many other things already do . . .


----------



## deadestdai (Dec 8, 2003)

Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> So... to outline in-character relations as far as we can guess them:
> 
> _Lance_ hates _Talon_
> _Talon_ hates _Lance_
> ...





No Rytt either......

Well, I guess that's cos he stays clear of everyone unless he needs something from them. Mainly why he stays in the wilds. In the famous words of most any Neo-Narcissist "People suck".


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Dec 8, 2003)

deadestdai said:
			
		

> No Rytt either....




Hmm.  Well, speaking for Daos, former COMPNOR Youth...

Daos considers Twi'leks, on the whole, to be sneaky and underhanded cowards, unwilling to engage in a stand-up fight.  Speciesist, to be sure, but give him a break- he's a recovering fascist.    He won't give Rytt much respect until the Twi'lek breaks the stereotype.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Dec 8, 2003)

Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> Daos considers Twi'leks, on the whole, to be sneaky and underhanded cowards, unwilling to engage in a stand-up fight.




Lance is of a similar opinion, but then, he knows a fair number of Twi'leks, so it's forgivable.


----------



## Mordane76 (Dec 8, 2003)

Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> So... to outline in-character relations as far as we can guess them:
> 
> _Lance_ hates _Talon_
> _Talon_ hates _Lance_
> ...




Tasteless Alderaan jokes, eh... 

_Korin_ will "Treat Injury" on the uninjured _Daos_


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Dec 8, 2003)

Mordane76 said:
			
		

> _Korin_ will "Treat Injury" on the uninjured _Daos_




I'd advise against that; Daos is reasonably dangerous.  Now, if things turn lethal, I might help you (there is a matter of an outstanding debt that a dead man can't make me pay), but otherwise it's you against him, and that's even odds at best.


----------



## deadestdai (Dec 8, 2003)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> Lance is of a similar opinion, but then, he knows a fair number of Twi'leks, so it's forgivable.





You boys will be in for a nasty shock if that's the reception Rytt recieves.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 8, 2003)

Well Kluurz has just been given a more in depth background and stuff.

Oh, and sounds like this is gonna be an entertaining party, lets hope they can keep their minds on the job.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Dec 8, 2003)

deadestdai said:
			
		

> You boys will be in for a nasty shock if that's the reception Rytt recieves.




Just because Lance doesn't like you doesn't mean he can't work with you.  Odds are he's not even going to put _Talon_ out of his misery, so you'll be fine.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 8, 2003)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> Oh, and sounds like this is gonna be an entertaining party, lets hope they can keep their minds on the job.



If not blame Kit. 

All this posting aside I still have questions:
1) Did we get the ship that Kit requested?
2) Are we pulling are resoruces?
3) What "era" of movie are we in?  (example: pre _New Hope_, after _New Hope_ but before _Empire Strikes Back_, etc.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 8, 2003)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> Just because Lance doesn't like you doesn't mean he can't work with you.  Odds are he's not even going to put _Talon_ out of his misery, so you'll be fine.



Like wise, it's competitive bantering, I would suspect neither one of us would leave the other behind if it could be prevented.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Dec 8, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> If not blame Kit.
> 
> All this posting aside I still have questions:
> 1) Did we get the ship that Kit requested?
> 2) Are we pulling are resoruces?




Resource pooling is out, but intra-party loans are interest-free;  I'd personally rather steal a ship than get one as a hand-out, because it's such a great adventure, but if we already have a free one, I'd like to know it.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 8, 2003)

Intra-party squabbling?

 

I think its pretty much a given that at the start of this adventure, the Princess is not going to like any of you, much less care to know your name.  I mean really, you're quite beneath her and not in a good way either.

At least for now.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 8, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> 1) Did we get the ship that Kit requested?
> 2) Are we pulling are resoruces?
> 3) What "era" of movie are we in?  (example: pre _New Hope_, after _New Hope_ but before _Empire Strikes Back_, etc.




1) Depends on the kind of ship she wants. It would be nice for you to have one...but nothing fancy. 
2) This was answered by someone else. 
3) Answered this one a few times. We are Post-Yavin and pre-Hoth at the moment.


----------



## deadestdai (Dec 8, 2003)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> 1) Depends on the kind of ship she wants. It would be nice for you to have one...but nothing fancy.




Ships!? THat would mean leaving my home planet!!??? I'm not sure I'm ready for this...... *grumbles* Well, that is unless the money is worth it?


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Dec 8, 2003)

Mordane76 said:
			
		

> Tasteless Alderaan jokes, eh...
> 
> _Korin_ will "Treat Injury" on the uninjured _Daos_




*Clears throat*

"How many Alderaani does it take to screw in a light bulb?"

"Only one, but you have to assemble his component atoms from where they're scattered around the system...."



> You boys will be in for a nasty shock if that's the reception Rytt recieves.




Like Paxus said, it's more likely to be a quiet distaste- he does have to work with you.  And I expect you'll prove him wrong before too long, knowing how combat-prone this party will proboably end up being.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Dec 9, 2003)

Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> Like Paxus said, it's more likely to be a quiet distaste- he does have to work with you.  And I expect you'll prove him wrong before too long, knowing how combat-prone this party will proboably end up being.




Well, it all depends on whether you can carry your weight.  As far as I've seen, I'm half the party's firepower by myself, and that's not going to help Lance's ego.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 9, 2003)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> 1) Depends on the kind of ship she wants. It would be nice for you to have one...but nothing fancy.



Cool, but if we aren't doing Nu,ber 2 then how are we going to have the best tools to do the job?



			
				Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> 2) This was answered by someone else.



I didn't expect his vote count though...



			
				Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> 3) Answered this one a few times. We are Post-Yavin and pre-Hoth at the moment.



Cool, I didn't realize you had.


----------



## Mordane76 (Dec 9, 2003)

I have a character!  It has stats... but not equipment... because I wasn't sure how much money I have... because I'm a dingus and can't figure it out.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Dec 9, 2003)

Mordane76 said:
			
		

> because I wasn't sure how much money I have... because I'm a dingus and can't figure it out.




You can't figure it out because it's random.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 9, 2003)

Question:

4)   If we should have equipment because of are past can we have it for free?  (Like my flight suit from my TIE fighter days?  )


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Dec 9, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Question:
> 
> 4)   If we should have equipment because of are past can we have it for free?  (Like my flight suit from my TIE fighter days?  )




FLight suit?  TIE pilots were expendable, otherwise they'd have bothered with such handy things as shields or endurance drives.  I've always been given to understand that the flight gear was an integral part of the ship, so you came back with your fighter r not at all.


----------



## deadestdai (Dec 9, 2003)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> FLight suit?  TIE pilots were expendable, otherwise they'd have bothered with such handy things as shields or endurance drives.  I've always been given to understand that the flight gear was an integral part of the ship, so you came back with your fighter r not at all.





Actually Paxus you are pretty much right. From the old swrpg source books and the other stuff I've read in Tie pilots were pretty much in a strange fashion, elite and expendable. Especially with the technology levels as they were during the post Yavin pre Hoth era, as Imperial Figheters with shields weren't in regular circulation within the Empire's Navy fleets as yet. The flight suit was treated in pretty much the same way as a trooper's weapons in the respect that they belonged to the Empire, had serial numbers or other identification markers that were strictly monitored and kept in inventory. 

Unless a character is a stinking deserter that is, then you can have whatever you like, just don't be sloppy with how openly you display these items - Imps will more than likely be VERY suspiscious of a fleet pilot walking around in his flight suit and Rebel troops would probably attack you on sight.

Personally, I'd advise that you just save yer pennies and buy a new one!


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Dec 9, 2003)

deadestdai said:
			
		

> Personally, I'd advise that you just save yer pennies and buy a new one!




Nice and cheap, too; a padded flight suit can be built for only 267 credits in parts, and you can manage it in 67 days.  Give me half, and that's barely a month, at a meager cost in credits, though a larger cost in pride if you ask for my help.


----------



## Mordane76 (Dec 9, 2003)

deadestdai said:
			
		

> The flight suit was treated in pretty much the same way as a trooper's weapons in the respect that they belonged to the Empire, had serial numbers or other identification markers that were strictly monitored and kept in inventory.




Well, why not go one more step... and just put the serial number on the pilot?  I mean, if he blows up, you can't get the suit back... we should just go one more step and say HE'S property of the Empire.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Dec 9, 2003)

Mordane76 said:
			
		

> Well, why not go one more step... and just put the serial number on the pilot?  I mean, if he blows up, you can't get the suit back... we should just go one more step and say HE'S property of the Empire.




If he blows up while in the fighter, the fighter may not be salvageable, depending on the hit.  If it was a lucky shot with a small-bore weapon, the bulk of the ship and indeed the suit may be salvageable.  If he's taken out off-duty, everything's salvageable including the boots.  Besides, he can't be property.  Any non-human can, but the Empire only has human slaves in mines.


----------



## Mordane76 (Dec 9, 2003)

Might I ask, just for my own curiosity, how you guys know all this stuff about Star Wars?  I just wonder -- is there a book I should be reading about the Empire to get some background that I'm missing?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 9, 2003)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> FLight suit?  TIE pilots were expendable, otherwise they'd have bothered with such handy things as shields or endurance drives.  I've always been given to understand that the flight gear was an integral part of the ship, so you came back with your fighter r not at all.



Well if you took the time to watch a _"New Hope"_ you would have seen at least *2* Tie fighter pilots wearing them, and I'm pretty much guaranteed to have one:

a)  The empire likes everything uniformed.
b) There isn't an atmosphere in a tie fighter and I seem to still be alive...

Nor did I say I wouldn't be wearing it unmodified.


----------



## deadestdai (Dec 9, 2003)

Mordane76 said:
			
		

> Might I ask, just for my own curiosity, how you guys know all this stuff about Star Wars?  I just wonder -- is there a book I should be reading about the Empire to get some background that I'm missing?





For myself, I played the original rules (Pre-D20 rules) and got into the whole empire side of things quite a bit. I also read about 90-gadgillion novels, movie source books and other stuff that was put out.



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Well if you took the time to watch a "New Hope" you would have seen at least 2 Tie fighter pilots wearing them, and I'm pretty much guaranteed to have one:
> 
> a) The empire likes everything uniformed.
> b) There isn't an atmosphere in a tie fighter and I seem to still be alive...
> ...




It'd still be rather unlikely that you'd own one, unless you were a deserter you would have been made to turn it in when you left the Imperial Navy. Not trying to steal yer thunder, just trying to keep this as "realistic" as possible.

But I guess it'd be down to the GM in the end.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 9, 2003)

Mordane76 said:
			
		

> Might I ask, just for my own curiosity, how you guys know all this stuff about Star Wars?  I just wonder -- is there a book I should be reading about the Empire to get some background that I'm missing?




Years of reading the books and watching the movies. I can spout off so much stuff off the top of my head it just isn't funny. Do not dispute my knowledge of Star Wars, for I am allknowing! 

As for your credits...
Mordane, you have 2,400cr.
Kitana, you have 2,700cr.


On the note of Flightsuits...it wouldn't be much use to you, and yes, UNLESS you were a deserter and got away with the TIE too, then you wouldn't have the suit. Its Imperial Property.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Dec 9, 2003)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> On the note of Flightsuits...it wouldn't be much use to you, and yes, UNLESS you were a deserter and got away with the TIE too, then you wouldn't have the suit. Its Imperial Property.




I seem to recall Talon got plucked out of a TIE fighter spinning through space, so he proboably has it (and it's proboably intact).  On the other hand, it IS rather identifiable, and being seen wearing it by a) the Imperials, b) the Rebels, or c) anyone willing to sell you to either side for a few credits (which includes most of our group ) is inadvisable.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Dec 9, 2003)

Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> c) anyone willing to sell you to either side for a few credits (which includes most of our group )




What do you mean, _most_?  Who's the ethical one, and how much are his kidneys worth?


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Dec 10, 2003)

I got a couple of odd looks, I was laughing so hard at that one. 

To answer the question, Kluurz freed a bunch of Wookiees from slavery, in defiance of law, family, and species.  Seems like a pretty stand-up guy, morality wise- and _I'm_ sure as hell not going to try and take his kidneys.  The guy can bend forcepikes into pretty bows.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Dec 10, 2003)

Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> and _I'm_ sure as hell not going to try and take his kidneys.  The guy can bend forcepikes into pretty bows.





Awww, is Daos afwaid of the widdle Twandoshan?  That's so cute.  Sure, he's great in a fistfight, but I'm not stepping into the ring with him.  Three blaster bolts in the back put paid to just about anyone.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Dec 10, 2003)

Comments like that IC are likely to meet with a friendly laugh.  And, some time later, a vibroknife in the kidneys in a dark alley.    

Ho boy.  It's starting to look more and more likely that we'll disintegrate before any adventures actually start- good luck, Ankh-Morpork guard, and better you than me....


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 10, 2003)

Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> Ho boy.  It's starting to look more and more likely that we'll disintegrate before any adventures actually start- good luck, Ankh-Morpork guard, and better you than me....




Don't make me force all of you to be afraid of pointless things so I can gain control! I'll do it! I'll add a Paranoia(small woodland creatures) and Painful Fear(furnature) skills!! That'll keep you in line!


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Dec 10, 2003)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Don't make me force all of you to be afraid of pointless things so I can gain control! I'll do it! I'll add a Paranoia(small woodland creatures) and Painful Fear(furnature) skills!! That'll keep you in line!




Thing is, it's mostly in fun IC-ly, as well as OOC-ly.  Lance doesn't kill for small benefits, or even large monetary gain; he does his job, and protects himself.  If his job involves putting holes in people, that's fine by him, but he's not really that selfish a person.  Prideful, and prone to slightly blind obedience ("I was just following orders"), but not selfish.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Dec 10, 2003)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Don't make me force all of you to be afraid of pointless things so I can gain control! I'll do it! I'll add a Paranoia(small woodland creatures) and Painful Fear(furnature) skills!! That'll keep you in line!




"Fear will keep the systems in line- fear of this battlestation."

"The more you tighten your grip, the more star systems will slip through your fingers."

Ahem.  Daos proboably won't _hurt_ anyone (edit: anyone important) unless they start something or actively insult him.  Verbal abuse of those he doesn't respect (and, fortunately for all concerned, he proboably respects Lance as a warrior), but not actual violence.

Speaking of verbal abuse....

"Why couldn't the Alderaani make a com call?"

"He kept on breaking up."


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 10, 2003)

Ahh, but I'm not Tarkin...I'm the GM. I control the world this time. Bwahahahahaha!

...and besides, if you guys start killing each other, a random furry creature or other object OF CONTROL can appear. 

And don't tempt me. I might do it.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 10, 2003)

What's up with you people??  At this point I'm not even sure why I took the time to write a back story as I think no one took the time to read it.  

*Slams head into wall repeatedly*

There is plenty of ways for him to have his TIE fighter flight suit; my back-story is simply one such example.  One person is being given a ship I don't see how my request for my old flight suit is insane, or even "unrealistic".  Yes wearing it planet side would probably be insane, and not something I would do, but if it also performs many function like being able to use it in external repairs of a ship in the voids of space, and that’s not something my guy would just dispatch of even if it was kept around for nothing more than the monetary value.


Also the OOC IC comments have gotten out of hand, it's my fault it started in the first place, but lets start acting civilized, okay?


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Dec 10, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> What's up with you people??  At this point I'm not even sure why I took the time to write a back story as I think no one took the time to read it.
> 
> *Slams head into wall repeatedly*
> 
> ...




Calm yourself.  You can have your toy, Little Bear.  If a TIE fighter actually has a suit, rather than a mask attached to the fighter itself (I was never clear on that issue), then it would have been easy for you to have filed the serial numbers off, swapped some parts around to break up the profile, and use it as an EVA suit.  It won't be worth anything in combat (the Empire wouldn't have included any armor features in a flight suit, given that they didn't in the fighter itself), but it'll be just the thing for short spacewalks.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 10, 2003)

I misread your backstory the first go around, so there's part of the problem. Re-reading it...yes, TECHNICALLY you would have it. I would think the Rebels would take it and capturing and interrogating you to all hell...though sometimes, you never know.
The reason I'm allowing you guys to have a ship is because its really something that can be majorly important and a bunch of cut-throats like you guys need one.
Hmm...well, the flight suit technically doesn't have much use and you would be insane to wear it unless you HAD to. I don't like the idea of giving things away based on character background though...so I'm torn on this.

EDIT: Ack, just thought about something. TIEs DON'T have ejection systems...I know this doesn't matter to your backstory, but the only reason that there was a 'flight suit' was for breathing purposes. Its actually built mostly into the chestplate and helmet more than any kind of 'suit'...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 10, 2003)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> Calm yourself.  You can have your toy, Little Bear.



I think your making contradictions right their.  Don't try to ridicule me and expect me to stay calm about it.  So knock it off, deal? 



			
				Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> If a TIE fighter actually has a suit, rather than a mask attached to the fighter itself (I was never clear on that issue),



Well let me clarify for you then.

A) Watch a "New Hope", close to the end Darth Vader tells to black garbed people in full flight suits to fallow him, those are your normal every day TIE fighter pilot, though probably of high on the experience chart.  I know their normal pilots as their flying TIE fighters and nothing special like the TIE Advance that Darth Vader is flying.

B) Read the TIE fighter spacecraft entry in the Core rulebook (Revised is on pg. 228) in their you will learn that TIE figther are made cheaply and do not have "Shields, Hyperdrives, or *life support*- not even cockpit gravity." 

If that's not enough.

c) Armored Flight Suit, (Revised pg 138) Note that it says worn by the Imperial TIE fighter pilots and that it provides protection from a vacuum.

point prove? 



			
				Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> It won't be worth anything in combat (the Empire wouldn't have included any armor features in a flight suit, given that they didn't in the fighter itself), but it'll be just the thing for short spacewalks.



Read "C" again. 



			
				Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> I misread your backstory the first go around, so there's part of the problem. Re-reading it...yes, TECHNICALLY you would have it. I would think the Rebels would take it and capturing and interrogating you to all hell...though sometimes, you never know.



The rebellion was always looking for more pilots so I'm not sure how brutal it would have been.  They also would have been looking for equipment so it's really up to you.



			
				Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> The reason I'm allowing you guys to have a ship is because its really something that can be majorly important and a bunch of cut-throats like you guys need one.



I agree, Kit hasn't ask for a ship type yet, and I do not have my Starship of the galexy yet so I have no suggestions, what do you think? 



			
				Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Hmm...well, the flight suit technically doesn't have much use and you would be insane to wear it unless you HAD to. I don't like the idea of giving things away based on character background though...so I'm torn on this.



Then sinmply don't give it to me. 



			
				Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> EDIT: Ack, just thought about something. TIEs DON'T have ejection systems...I know this doesn't matter to your backstory, but the only reason that there was a 'flight suit' was for breathing purposes. Its actually built mostly into the chestplate and helmet more than any kind of 'suit'...



It got to protect against the void of space, it's as much as a suit as NASA's suits are, and it also has to provide a full atmosphere to keep the body warm.  Any part of your skin being exposed to space should be enough to kill you, at least in real life.  (Change in pressure and what not.)


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 10, 2003)

....Go ahead and take it. In all truthfullness, the TIE flight suits are just a big helmet, a chest plate with buttons and flashing lights, and a light but(most likely) protective material. Really basic.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 10, 2003)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> ....Go ahead and take it. In all truthfullness, the TIE flight suits are just a big helmet, a chest plate with buttons and flashing lights, and a light but(most likely) protective material. Really basic.



Something that costs 4000 credits is hardly basic, and for that I'm going to withdraw my request, that in my mind is too much to give someone and not others.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 10, 2003)

Heh, an interesting end to a request for a flight suit, but I do get the feeling that this'll be a good game. The characters seem to possess a lot of... character.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Dec 10, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Something that costs 4000 credits is hardly basic, and for that I'm going to withdraw my request, that in my mind is too much to give someone and not others.




A TIE fighter suit isn't an armored flight suit; it is a padded flight suit.  An 800-credit item, given that you could have manufactured it for 267 credits, is not too much; it's much less than the difference between your starting cash and that of Mordane or Kitana.


----------



## deadestdai (Dec 10, 2003)

Does it have to be a TIE FIGHTER flight suit? Couldn't it just be one you use from your experiences after being in the Navy? I mean, even Han Solo had some in the Millenium Falcon (I think I remember this correctly) in the Han Solo Trilogy, for repairs whilst in space. 

My side of the debate was more on the idea that it would have been an Imperial Tie Fighter suit which would be much less likely for yer char tohave owned. 

Either way, do it. I think if we are going to have a ship, then we need at least one person with a suit to fix the bugger in.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Dec 10, 2003)

His backstory makes sense that he would have it from the ship, it's easy enough for someone with his skill in Craft (armor) to modify the appearance, and it's not an unbalancing factor.  I say let him have the suit.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 10, 2003)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> A TIE fighter suit isn't an armored flight suit; it is a padded flight suit.



No its not, read the pages I pointed out to you and you will see that... 

I'll make do with the money I got, I don't need any extra from anyone else and hopefully we will see money before combat.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 10, 2003)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> His backstory makes sense that he would have it from the ship, it's easy enough for someone with his skill in Craft (armor) to modify the appearance, and it's not an unbalancing factor.  I say let him have the suit.



Well the starting money says it’s unbalanced so it's not a big deal I do not need it, okay?


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Dec 10, 2003)

I didn't see any page numbers mentioned, but I checked the rulebook and it does say that the TIE suit is armored.  Odd, that they'd spend a full 4,000 on armoring pilots who wouldn't be in land combat, especially given that any damage that would be done by either a starfighter's guns or an exploding TIE would go right through it like a LAW through butter.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 11, 2003)

ok - I think we've ripped this fighter suit debate to little ribbons.  Shatterstone already said forget it, he decided not to have the flight suit so let's move on.

Sorry I've been quiet.  Work has gotten pretty bad.  16 and 12 hour days been cropping up.  I'm hoping to get Kai's bio finished this weekend and all ready.

As for a ship, the only kind of ship Kai would care about is one that would provide her with luxuries.  Her parents though would combine it with safety.  Since I don't have my starship book handy and its packed up somewhere, how about you guys throw out some ideas for ships?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 11, 2003)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> I didn't see any page numbers mentioned, but I checked the rulebook and it does say that the TIE suit is armored.



I mentioned them in a previous post you seem to have "missed"

TIE fighter spacecraft entry in the Core rulebook (Revised is on pg. 228) 

Armored Flight Suit, (Revised pg 138) 



			
				Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> Odd, that they'd spend a full 4,000 on armoring pilots who wouldn't be in land combat, especially given that any damage that would be done by either a starfighter's guns or an exploding TIE would go right through it like a LAW through butter.



Educated guess: It’s cheaper than adding a life support system to a ship I would imagine.  The bigger space, aka environment, would consist of more parts, more time to build, and more expensive materials.



			
				KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> ok - I think we've ripped this fighter suit debate to little ribbons.




And then some...   



			
				KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> As for a ship, the only kind of ship Kai would care about is one that would provide her with luxuries. Her parents though would combine it with safety. Since I don't have my starship book handy and its packed up somewhere, how about you guys throw out some ideas for ships?



Mine is still in the mail... *sigh*


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Dec 11, 2003)

I imagine for a ship, assuming Kitana's criteria of safe and luxurious are accurate, we just need to find one that's safe and say the inside has been retrofitted (and I imagine 'safe' proboably means it can run away fast and take a few hits, rather than overwhelming firepower).


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Dec 11, 2003)

And please, not the YT series.  That lopsided look from the off-center cockpit makes me queasy.


----------



## deadestdai (Dec 11, 2003)

How about a ship like Lando's luxury yacht? That would fit in well, right?


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Dec 11, 2003)

deadestdai said:
			
		

> How about a ship like Lando's luxury yacht? That would fit in well, right?




If we can afford it.  I'm thinking a tramp freighter with renovated furniture and a pretty paint job is more likely.  Make it look nice, but not necessarily perform that well.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 13, 2003)

deadestdai said:
			
		

> How about a ship like Lando's luxury yacht? That would fit in well, right?



 Actually, that was what I was going to suggest if you're going for the luxury type thing. YTs are definatly out on that end. No comfort at all...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 13, 2003)

Well the good news is my Starships of the Galaxy finaly showed up, along with my Arms and Equipment Guide.  

This one might work cause it's an older design, so daddy could get it on the cheap and would also be less of a worry cause they seem to be pretty reliable.  





*Citadel Cruiser*

The Koensayr 1LH-KK Citadel-class civilian cruiser was a popular armed transport during the final years of the Old Republic. It was specifically designed to allow all but important groups, such as diplomatic parties or wealthy business owners, to travel in relative safety. Many owners modified their Citadels to provide higher levels of luxury, but the basic model was simply a serviceable armed and armored transport. Citadels also turned out to be fairly popular with less reputable groups, including mercenaries, pirates, and smugglers.

Each Citadel has two external fighter mountings attached to its underside, allowing it to carry two starships of Tiny or lesser size. The weapons of the Citadel are largely defensive in nature, featuring two sets of heavy ion cannons in turrets, a tractor beam, and a single concussion missile tube.

Much of the same design philosophy turned up later in Y-wing fighters, which were also manufactured by Koensayr. By the Rebellion and New Jedi Order eras, Citadels are no longer common luxury vessels, but they are still used by groups unable to afford more modern ships.

Craft: Koensayr 1Lfl-KK Citadel Civilian Cruiser
Class: Space transport 
Cost: 205,000 credits (New) 
Size: Small (36 m long)
Initiative: +3 (+1 size, +2 crew)
Crew: 1 or 2 (Normal +2)
Passengers: 14 
Cargo Capacity: 50 metric tons 
Consumables: 6 months
Hyperdrive: x2 
Maximum Speed: Attack
Maneuver: +3 (+1 size, +2 crew)
Defense: 21 (+1 size, +10 armor) 

Shield Points: 60
Hull Points: 120
DR: 10

Weapon: Heavy ion cannons (2 sets of 2 fire-linked) 
Fire Arc: Turret; Attack Bonus: +5 (+1 size, +2 crew, +2 fire control)
Damage: Special 
Range Modifiers: PB +0, S +0, 1Vl -2, L -4.

Weapon: Laser cannons (2 fire-linked) 
Fire Arc: Front; Attack Bonus: +5 (+1 size, + 2 crew, +2 fire control)
Damage: 5d 10x2  
Range Modifiers: PB +0, S +0, M/L n/a.

Weapon: Concussion missile tube (12 missiles) 
Fire Arc: Front; Attack Bonus: +5 (+1 size, +2 crew, +2 fire control) 
Damage: 8d10x2 
Range Modifiers: PB +0, S/M/L n/a.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Dec 13, 2003)

I'm afraid I'm not familiar enough with the starship rules to know how powerful that is, but that's definitely the type of ship I had in mind.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 13, 2003)

Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> I'm afraid I'm not familiar enough with the starship rules to know how powerful that is, but that's definitely the type of ship I had in mind.



I don't think its an over kill and it looks like we would have room to play with also.  

It's a bigger ship that the falcon, but at the same time it has less cargo space as it has a bigger living space. 

Basically, when I saw it I said that's the one.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 13, 2003)

Well it looks kewl, so I'll give it my approval.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 13, 2003)

If that's what everyone agrees on, then you get yourselves a Citadel...but be afraid...it might be used.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 13, 2003)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> If that's what everyone agrees on, then you get yourselves a Citadel...but be afraid...it might be used.



Do you think it's a poor choice? :Worried look:

Can we have any modification done before hand? 

If people do not like what I posted I can always try and design something...  I would need to know what the budge would be though.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Dec 13, 2003)

Overall, it's pretty much what we need, except that it's a bit more heavily armed than might be proper for our level of power and wealth.  We wouldn't min IC, but for balance we might need to ditch the missile tube.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 13, 2003)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> Overall, it's pretty much what we need, except that it's a bit more heavily armed than might be proper for our level of power and wealth.



To be honest any ship is a bit to much for our wealth and power...     



			
				Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> We wouldn't min IC, but for balance we might need to ditch the missile tube.




I see where you are coming from though, but it's really what level of safety daddy would what his daughter to be cruising around in the galaxy in.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 13, 2003)

No modifications to it. I'm going to let you have the ship AS IS. However, there will be some things...you may have the CAPACITY for missiles, but you've still got to pay for them. And that can get expensive. You'll start with a half-load of missiles: 6 of them.
And yes, it is a bit powerful for your level, but trust me...you'll be happy you have it. And anyway, its not going to be perfectly working.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Dec 13, 2003)

Well, we've got a ship.  Now we just need to crew it without bloodshed.  I imagine Talon's going to be our pilot; Kai will probably be more than happy to command until she reads the section on countermanding orders.  The rest of us get to play with the guns.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 13, 2003)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> No modifications to it. I'm going to let you have the ship AS IS.



Cool, I was only asking or hoping for a back up hyperdrive unit, I guess we can always scrounge around for it. 



			
				Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> However, there will be some things...you may have the CAPACITY for missiles, but you've still got to pay for them. And that can get expensive. You'll start with a half-load of missiles: 6 of them.



Works for me. 



			
				Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> And yes, it is a bit powerful for your level, but trust me...you'll be happy you have it.



No need to try and kill us I'm happy already. 



			
				Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> And anyway, its not going to be perfectly working.



Hmmm I can see a nice love hate relationship between her and me already. 



			
				 Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> Having the firepower to disintegrate any building short of a dedicated bunker, on the other hand, isn't necessary.




Well theirs not a whole lot of other options...  You said yourself you didn't want the YT, and I could find really nothing else that combined luxury, protection, reliably, and affordability.

I can try and build something from sratch though...  AMG, what do you think should I try and do that?


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Dec 13, 2003)

I like the Citadel, and making a new ship is too much work.  Besides, like Festy dog says, it looks cool.

As for crew, we proboably want Kluurz somewhere he can take advantage of his Astrogate skill, since he's the only one in the group who has it.  He also has the repair skill, which may be useful.  So does Lance, but we proboably want him gunning.  Korin has Computer Use (Kluurz has it too, but he has it higher), which means he's good for Sensor Operator and Shield Operator.

So:

Commander: Kai (like she's good for anything else...  )
Pilot: Talon
Gunner: Lance, Daos or Rytt
Sensor Operator: Korin or Kluurz
Shield Operator: Korin or Kluurz
Engineer: Kluurz, Lance or Rytt

And all of this with the caveat that Kluurz has to be somewhere near the cockpit (and thus the astrogate computer).


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 13, 2003)

Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> I like the Citadel, and making a new ship is too much work.  Besides, like Festy dog says, it looks cool.




Ditto. 



			
				Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> As for crew, we proboably want Kluurz somewhere he can take advantage of his Astrogate skill, since he's the only one in the group who has it.



I have it also...  




			
				Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> He also has the repair skill, which may be useful.  So does Lance, but we proboably want him gunning.  Korin has Computer Use (Kluurz has it too, but he has it higher), which means he's good for Sensor Operator and Shield Operator.



I'm guessing since its manned by only a two-person crew that the sensor and shields are manned by the pilot and the co-pilot and not by anyone else…  Note: Han and Chewie in the falcon.  Now the gun operations I expect would be manned by others as would repairs.

So what are we going to name her?  (Or is that Kit's job?)


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Dec 13, 2003)

Kit gets to name her; she is, after all, her ship.  We could probably jury-rig an extra station or two, if necessary, but I think we're better served by putting those of us not directly involved in flying the ship at gun stations.  Assuming that you'll want Lance at the lasers and missile tube, since he's the best shot, we'll need two more gunners for the ion cannons.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 13, 2003)

I like how you all assume the guns will work when you need them to...*evil grin* We're just about ready to get this thing started. Remember...the longer we take to get going, the more my mind thinks of evil ideas.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 13, 2003)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> I like how you all assume the guns will work when you need them to...*evil grin* We're just about ready to get this thing started. Remember...the longer we take to get going, the more my mind thinks of evil ideas.



Well since we are running late I'm going to do the norm and blame the female...   [J/K]

"Yes, honey your hair looks fine...  No honey your dress doesn't make your butt look big"   

Also, AMG, FYI I'll be messing around with my character today...  I need to redo my feats as we have a ship now.

AMG, what about repair parts how do you want to handle it?  We have 50 Metric Tons to play with and I can't see us making to many, if any, freight runs and the lady can only have so much matched lugged.   I was thinking maybe a "fund" were as we repair something we take the cost out of that fund.  If we have enough in the fund than we have the item on hand, if not then we need to go shopping for it.  Not highly realistic, but it makes a certain amount of sense.  If the book handles this already, just ignore me, but tell me what page number to look at first. 


Are we starting in space, or on a planet?


For those who can help, I need to barrow some cash.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 13, 2003)

Interesting idea on that fund...but I don't think I want to deal with that kind of book-keeping. Besides, it'll be more fun to watch you guys scramble for parts when(not IF ) you need them.

And you'll be starting on the planet.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 13, 2003)

Paxus, btw your character has 30 points.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 13, 2003)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Interesting idea on that fund...but I don't think I want to deal with that kind of book-keeping. Besides, it'll be more fun to watch you guys scramble for parts when(not IF ) you need them.




That's fine, could I please see a list of possible repair parts we could to buy from then?   I don't have much money but I do know I wouldn't go out into space with out spare parts.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Dec 13, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Paxus, btw your character has 30 points.




30 points of what?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 13, 2003)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> 30 points of what?



You spent 30 points on your abilities, and we only had 28 to spend.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Dec 13, 2003)

30 point-buy.  Or possibly skill points.  Either way, I think he's incorrect.    But as long as we're pointing out this sort of thing- Mordane, IIRC, you only get one of the starting feats if you multiclass into a class (i.e, if you went noble 1/soldier 1, you get blaster rifle proficiency OR vibro proficiency OR light armor proficiency, etc).



> I'm guessing since its manned by only a two-person crew that the sensor and shields are manned by the pilot and the co-pilot and not by anyone else…




The _Falcon_ had a much larger crew at the battle of Endor, you'll recall.  They had four seats in the cockpit, each with access to controls.  One or two is all you _need_, but more is always better.  If we can only have two, though, we should proboably have Talon (who can fly) and Kluurz (who can redirect power AND do sensors AND do shields).  If we can fit as many as we want, put Korin in there to work shields and sensors, and Rytt can be Engineering.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 13, 2003)

Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> Mordane, IIRC, you only get one of the starting feats if you multiclass into a class (i.e, if you went noble 1/soldier 1, you get blaster rifle proficiency OR vibro proficiency OR light armor proficiency, etc).




Actually the second printing of the book removes that.  
Errata 



			
				Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> The _Falcon_ had a much larger crew at the battle of Endor, you'll recall.  They had four seats in the cockpit, each with access to controls.  One or two is all you _need_, but more is always better.  If we can only have two, though, we should proboably have Talon (who can fly) and Kluurz (who can redirect power AND do sensors AND do shields).  If we can fit as many as we want, put Korin in there to work shields and sensors, and Rytt can be Engineering.



Makes sense to me, but we need to modify to do that and that will have to be in game.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Dec 13, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> You spent 30 points on your abilities, and we only had 28 to spend.




Str 10 = 2
Dex 16 = 10
Con 12 = 4
Int 14 = 6
Wis 12 = 4
Cha 10 = 2

2+10+4+6+4+2=28

Unless those costs are wrong, I'm fine.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 13, 2003)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> Unless those costs are wrong, I'm fine.



Heh, your right, what did I do wrong earlier, I added it up twice...     Sorry man.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Dec 13, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Heh, your right, what did I do wrong earlier, I added it up twice...     Sorry man.




No worries. I understand that you would have difficulty understanding why I'm so much better than the rest of you, and math error is an easier explanation than my innate superiority.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Dec 13, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Actually the second printing of the book removes that.
> Errata
> 
> 
> Makes sense to me, but we need to modify to do that and that will have to be in game.




That makes Daos very, very happy.   

(and I was under the impression that 4 chairs were standard.  But I doubt adding furniture will be the greatest of tasks we have with this beast, so...)


----------



## deadestdai (Dec 13, 2003)

Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> The _Falcon_ had a much larger crew at the battle of Endor, you'll recall.  They had four seats in the cockpit, each with access to controls.  One or two is all you _need_, but more is always better.  If we can only have two, though, we should proboably have Talon (who can fly) and Kluurz (who can redirect power AND do sensors AND do shields).  If we can fit as many as we want, put Korin in there to work shields and sensors, and Rytt can be Engineering.





And you shall adress Rytt as "Mr. Scott"! *laughs*


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 14, 2003)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> No worries. I understand that you would have difficulty understanding why I'm so much better than the rest of you, and math error is an easier explanation than my innate superiority.



Yeah something like that...    Speaking of your vastly superiorness, I changed my skills around so you will be the one crafting the blasters.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Dec 14, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Yeah something like that...    Speaking of your vastly superiorness, I changed my skills around so you will be the one crafting the blasters.




Did you now?  I don't see any change on the Rogue's Gallery thread, though my browser may just be refusing to update.


----------



## deadestdai (Dec 14, 2003)

OKay - so we have our cast and our ship, when do we start on this crusade?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 14, 2003)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> Did you now?  I don't see any change on the Rogue's Gallery thread, though my browser may just be refusing to update.



It hasn't been applied I'm still working on my offline copy.

I'm curious, how do we all know the princess?


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Dec 14, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> It hasn't been applied I'm still working on my offline copy.
> 
> I'm curious, how do we all know the princess?




Well, the simple answer is that we're crew.  I was hired as a bodyguard, you as the pilot, etc.  I'd prefer more interesting and less patron-like relationships, but that's more up to Kitana than it is to us; after all, she's the one with the ship.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 14, 2003)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> Well, the simple answer is that we're crew.  I was hired as a bodyguard, you as the pilot, etc.



Yeah us two where simple enough and except for a co-pilot theirs still a few more charatcers to be explained.



			
				Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> I'd prefer more interesting and less patron-like relationships, but that's more up to Kitana than it is to us; after all, she's the one with the ship.




Trust me your intentions for the princess are well known.   But even if we are nothing more than employer and employee I would still want a more interesting back story than "You do this."


----------



## deadestdai (Dec 14, 2003)

I imagine she had hired me as a guide/scout for while she was on planet.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Dec 14, 2003)

Well, an interesting way to avoid the "patron" style arrangement would be for her crimelord father to have an "internship."  She wouldn't be in charge, but she'd get some excitement.  But while she wouldn't be calling the shots, we all know our asses are on the line if she actually gets _hurt_.


----------



## deadestdai (Dec 14, 2003)

Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> Well, an interesting way to avoid the "patron" style arrangement would be for her crimelord father to have an "internship."  She wouldn't be in charge, but she'd get some excitement.  But while she wouldn't be calling the shots, we all know our asses are on the line if she actually gets _hurt_.





Nice idea!

Us all being "small time crook" types under her father's employ would work out nicely. 

A spoilt little princess character sounds kinda cliche'd though?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 14, 2003)

Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> Well, an interesting way to avoid the "patron" style arrangement would be for her crimelord father to have an "internship."  She wouldn't be in charge, but she'd get some excitement.  But while she wouldn't be calling the shots, we all know our asses are on the line if she actually gets _hurt_.



Yeah pretty much, I think the real boss is daddy, we are to fallow her instructions but I think we can nullify them if she doing something reckless or stupid.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Dec 14, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Yeah pretty much, I think the real boss is daddy, we are to fallow her instructions but I think we can nullify them if she doing something reckless or stupid.




That works for some people, but not all.  Lance may commit crime himself, but he's smart and moral enough not to go into organized crime unless it's his only option.  Of course, Kai does have _two_ parents with connections.  Lance still keeps in touch with some of his Academy buddies, and it's possible the Admiral has arranged for someone slightly less seedy to keep her daughter from falling _too_ far afoul of the law.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Dec 14, 2003)

deadestdai said:
			
		

> A spoilt little princess character sounds kinda cliche'd though?




I assure you, if you haven't seen Kitana take the cliche and bend it into new and interesting shapes, you haven't seen anything yet.   

As an alternative to Kitana being here with her dad's sponsorship, she could be here without his knowledge or consent.  Out to get a little excitement and work up her own little crime ring (perhaps as a way of flattering/showing up daddy/mommy).  It depends a lot on how Kitana wants to play it, but I seem to recall her work is busy taking 12-16 hours of her life per day, so we may have to wait a bit.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Dec 14, 2003)

Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> It depends a lot on how Kitana wants to play it, but I seem to recall her work is busy taking 12-16 hours of her life per day, so we may have to wait a bit.




That still leaves 8-12 hours to post.  Sleep? You sleep when you're dead, not before.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 14, 2003)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> That works for some people, but not all.  Lance may commit crime himself, but he's smart and moral enough not to go into organized crime unless it's his only option.



I think you quoted the wrong guy, but that's okay.    Talon himself if judge on the D&D Alignment scale wouldn't be lawful good, but he does justify his presence with the princess as simply a job and that she is a person of some power and influence and requires protection from shady people and maybe even herself.  Talon also considers himself to be more than just the pilot.  I also have the licenses for all my weapons, which isn’t something I see normal criminals doing.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Dec 14, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I also have the licenses for all my weapons, which isn’t something I see normal criminals doing.




All your weapons are legal, too?  I'm surprised.  Of course, my rifle is strictly speaking military, but it's grandfathered in; I got mine before they were restricted, as they were originally hunting rifles.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 14, 2003)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> All your weapons are legal, too?  I'm surprised.  Of course, my rifle is strictly speaking military, but it's grandfathered in; I got mine before they were restricted, as they were originally hunting rifles.



Yeah, but it's not really saying much as I only have one weapon right now.  If I get more credits I might pick up a weapon that’s restricted, but right now after the Extreme tool kit I'm broke, but I figure we really need the tool kit for the ship...  :shrugs:


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Dec 14, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Yeah, but it's not really saying much as I only have one weapon right now.  If I get more credits I might pick up a weapon that’s restricted, but right now after the Extreme tool kit I'm broke, but I figure we really need the tool kit for the ship...  :shrugs:




Given the hints we've been getting, I'm not sure Extreme is enough.  Have you looked into the Altogether Ridiculous toolkit?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 14, 2003)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> Given the hints we've been getting, I'm not sure Extreme is enough.  Have you looked into the Altogether Ridiculous toolkit?



Well the extreme tool kit is as much as we can afford as individuals, and even that is a stretch, but we can build a space transport-class starship with scrap material so theoretically we should be able to repair anything on the ship.  

Theirs nothing in the Astronomical one that I can see us using, know we might need to invest in the ideal tools which cost 10K in credits.  

Making my own weapons saved me 496 credits so if I can cut construction time down then I would be very much happy, beside we all need something to in the lull of hyperspace and maybe my guy can build a Starfighter in the cargo hold.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Dec 14, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Making my own weapons saved me 496 credits so if I can cut construction time down then I would be very much happy, beside we all need something to in the lull of hyperspace and maybe my guy can build a Starfighter in the cargo hold.




It'll cost you a pretty penny, though; the raw materials for a TIE are 20K, and that's the cheapest piloted fighter out there.  When you've accumulated that much cash, I'll be spending my share on a suit of GTU AV-1A Assault Armor with an integral E-Web and shield generator.  It doesn't do quite as much damage, but it shoots faster, has more DR, and can be brought into much smaller places.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 14, 2003)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> It'll cost you a pretty penny, though; the raw materials for a TIE are 20K, and that's the cheapest piloted fighter out there.



Well to be honest I've had some very bad experiances with TIE fighters and their lack of shields...    

So I would be so tempted to try and make an A-Wing which is almost three times the raw materials...  
Though the pure insaneness is tempting to do.  At my current skill level and with taking a 10 every day for a 17 on the skill check, which passes and gives me 70 points completed a day it should only take me a little under 6 years, 6.45 to be exact, to make that A wing...    

I also figure that the A-Wing weighs between 10 to 20 Metric Tons so it will fit in their but I imagine that even the princess would go out into the cargo hold at least once a month...  I mean how many times can we have the same conversation...

"What under the tarp?"


"Ahhhh nothing, I'm recalibrating the backup  Hyperdrive..."





			
				Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> When you've accumulated that much cash, I'll be spending my share on a suit of GTU AV-1A Assault Armor with an integral E-Web and shield generator.  It doesn't do quite as much damage, but it shoots faster, has more DR, and can be brought into much smaller places.



Hmmm your idea might be quicker and cheaper too in the long run...  

I think the prices for the raw material is wrong on the ships, you can buy an YT-1300 used cheaper than you can buy the raw materials...  Maybe I should read my Starships of the Galaxy.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Dec 14, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I think the prices for the raw material is wrong on the ships, you can buy an YT-1300 used cheaper than you can buy the raw materials...  Maybe I should read my Starships of the Galaxy.




If it doesn't explain that difference, I'd suggest that you can build it used, with that cost, but because you're using used parts, it suffers from flaws as a used ship would do.

There is another option, though; if you can rip the droid brain out of the droid fighter, it's not only amazingly cheap, at less new than the parts for a TIE, but it's a much better ship.  The ship is the size of an airspeeder, so it should have room for a cockpit.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Dec 15, 2003)

Shatterstone, I notice that Talon's now packing a slugthrower, and is pretty decent at building them.  Why isn't he proficient?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 15, 2003)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> Shatterstone, I notice that Talon's now packing a slugthrower, and is pretty decent at building them.  Why isn't he proficient?



cause I messed up, I figured it was in the solider class feats, but I don't have an feats to spare and no real credits to make a decent blaster, so I guess I'll just keep it. :shrugs:


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Dec 15, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> cause I messed up, I figured it was in the solider class feats, but I don't have an feats to spare and no real credits to make a decent blaster, so I guess I'll just keep it. :shrugs:




Those bullets can be expensive to miss with, at 10 credits a shot.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 15, 2003)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> Those bullets can be expensive to miss with, at 10 credits a shot.



Seems to be worth it, I figure Craft: Slugthrowers means you can make the ammo too...   So it's only 3.3 credits a shot.  Now I just need to fix my feats...


----------



## Mordane76 (Dec 15, 2003)

Sorry I've been bereft of posting; everytime I actually manage to get online, I can't stay on long enough to post.


Ship looks great, like the ideas for who and how the ship was procured and who really owns it, and I'll put stuff on my character in the next two days.  Right now, I'm pulling a 50+ hr work week and four college finals this week, so I'll be spotty until after Thursday.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 16, 2003)

I like the ideas you've come up with so far, the ship looks good to  me.  

I don't real want Kai to be the actual boss - I like the idea of her parents holding the real reins and your allegiance is to her parents, not really to her.  However, of course if she gets hurt, you guys are in big trouble.

Of course, she thinks SHE is the real boss, but that's a whole different problem all together


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 16, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> Of course, she thinks SHE is the real boss, but that's a whole different problem all together



 

can I barrow some money? 

and did you get an email from me by chance?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 16, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> can I barrow some money?
> 
> and did you get an email from me by chance?




ah nope - haven't checked email in a long while - I just got home not too long ago and am absolutely exhausted.  I'll go check it out now.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Dec 16, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> ah nope - haven't checked email in a long while - I just got home not too long ago and am absolutely exhausted.  I'll go check it out now.




Any chance we'll see your character soon?  I don't mean to put pressure on you, given your work schedule, but I'm going to be out of contact from the 17th to the 29th, and I'd like to see how the campaign starts before I leave.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 16, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> ah nope - haven't checked email in a long while - I just got home not too long ago and am absolutely exhausted.  I'll go check it out now.



Take your time.   Just let me know if you got it, you can reply or ignore after that. *LOL*


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 16, 2003)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> but I'm going to be out of contact from the 17th to the 29th, and I'd like to see how the campaign starts before I leave.



You going on leave or something?


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Dec 16, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> You going on leave or something?




Nope.  Headed to Israel on a free trip.  Unfortunately, our itinerary doesn't appear to leave any time to find an Internet cafe, so I'll just have to deal with my gaming addiction some other way, like rolling a d20 over and over while rocking back and forth, humming.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 16, 2003)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> Nope.  Headed to Israel on a free trip.



Cool!    Have fun, but be careful and watch your surroundings.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Dec 16, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Cool!    Have fun, but be careful and watch your surroundings.




It's not as dangerous as the media'd have you believe; you're safer on a bus in Tel Aviv than in Central Park at midnight.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 16, 2003)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> It's not as dangerous as the media'd have you believe; you're safer on a bus in Tel Aviv than in Central Park at midnight.



Well yeah I realize that but I watch CNN 12 hours and I also read intell summaries about the area...  Their going to be unhappy people in the world...  Anyhow, I would have giving the same warning if you where going to London, New York, Seattle or Tel Aviv.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Dec 16, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Well yeah I realize that but I watch CNN 12 hours and I also read intell summaries about the area...  Their going to be unhappy people in the world...  Anyhow, I would have giving the same warning if you where going to London, New York, Seattle or Tel Aviv.




Already in Seattle; homicide rate is actually lower than Vancouver, believe it or not.  Guess not everywhere in America is gun-crazy.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 16, 2003)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> Already in Seattle; homicide rate is actually lower than Vancouver, believe it or not.  Guess not everywhere in America is gun-crazy.



You’re in Seattle?  That kind of scary...   I'm only across the sound.   

Statistics can lie, I can show you statistics that you have a better changed of getting murdered in Kansas City MO over New York City.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Dec 16, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> You’re in Seattle?  That kind of scary...   I'm only across the sound.




If you knew me better, you'd be more scared.  Of course, since I have no idea what's across the sound, you're safe.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 18, 2003)

*bump*


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 18, 2003)

Yes, I'm still here. We'll probably be waiting until after Christmas to start this, depending on how things work out for everyone.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Dec 19, 2003)

I'm gonna be 'round all christmas.  I believe that Paxus is out of town at the moment, and that Kitana is still buried by work.  Dunno 'bout the rest of us.


----------



## deadestdai (Dec 19, 2003)

Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> I'm gonna be 'round all christmas.  I believe that Paxus is out of town at the moment, and that Kitana is still buried by work.  Dunno 'bout the rest of us.





I'll be here all Xmas as my family live back in the UK and it's too cold there to visit them. *grin*


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 19, 2003)

I'm making my list and checking it twice...  but I'll be here.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 21, 2003)

Sorry I've been kind of absent.

I'll be traveling for part of it but I will be around as much as I can.   

Life will be hell until February when we can send this back to the Navy.  I have been pulling in 30 hours overtime a week.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Dec 21, 2003)

That does sound unpleasent.  My sympathies on that.

No rush, I think, as Paxus is out of town until after the holidays anyway.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 21, 2003)

Yeah, don't rush yourself if you're working that much. I think we can be patient...to a point!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 21, 2003)

I agree take your time Kit, and Paxus must be out of town as he has s been to quite.


----------



## deadestdai (Dec 22, 2003)

What these lot said. *grin*


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 27, 2003)

Just giving this a little bump...we all still here? And is anyone back yet if they were gone?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 27, 2003)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Just giving this a little bump...we all still here? And is anyone back yet if they were gone?



Test...

Test...

One two three, three two one.

Test complete


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 28, 2003)

I'm still here. 

*waves to everyone from his dark little corner*


----------



## deadestdai (Dec 28, 2003)

Am still about too and rearing to get started!


----------



## Mordane76 (Dec 29, 2003)

Here.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 29, 2003)

I'm back from Texas 

and back at work 

but I'll get the princess all dolled up in the character thread tonight and be ready to head on out!


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 29, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> I'm back from Texas
> 
> and back at work
> 
> but I'll get the princess all dolled up in the character thread tonight and be ready to head on out!



 Hooah! 

Now...when does Paxus get back?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 29, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> but I'll get the princess all dolled up in the character thread tonight and be ready to head on out!



That's great news! 

I'll have the update version of Talon, with his integrated history up soon afterwards.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 29, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> but I'll get the princess all dolled up in the character thread tonight and be ready to head on out!



That's great news! 

I'll have the update version of Talon, with his integrated history up soon afterwards.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 29, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> but I'll get the princess all dolled up in the character thread tonight and be ready to head on out!



That's great news! 

I'll have the update version of Talon, with his integrated history up soon afterwards.


----------



## deadestdai (Dec 30, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> I'm back from Texas
> 
> and back at work
> 
> but I'll get the princess all dolled up in the character thread tonight and be ready to head on out!




Goooood to hear! Hopefully Pax will be back soon too.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Dec 30, 2003)

deadestdai said:
			
		

> Hopefully Pax will be back soon too.




*Thunder crashes as a fork of lightning splits the sky.  A dark, robed figure is silhoutted on a rocky peak, wreathed in eldritch flames*

I AM RETURNED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## deadestdai (Dec 30, 2003)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> *Thunder crashes as a fork of lightning splits the sky.  A dark, robed figure is silhoutted on a rocky peak, wreathed in eldritch flames*
> 
> I AM RETURNED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Oooooo pretty majicks!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 30, 2003)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> *Thunder crashes as a fork of lightning splits the sky.  A dark, robed figure is silhoutted on a rocky peak, wreathed in eldritch flames*
> 
> I AM RETURNED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Oh great there goes the neighborhood.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Dec 30, 2003)

Still here.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 30, 2003)

Good good good! That's all of us, isn't it?

Just waiting on Kitana's character and we'll get started.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 31, 2003)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Good good good! That's all of us, isn't it?
> 
> Just waiting on Kitana's character and we'll get started.




Kai is up and running


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Dec 31, 2003)

w00t w00t.  Let's roll...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 31, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> Kai is up and running



About time she got her hair done...   (J/K)

Give me the night to finish adjusting my history, basically instead of the rebellion looking to salvage parts it was her father’s shady organization. 

Also I will have the Slugthrowers proficiency…  I think I got rid of spacer, but I’m not sure as I’m at work.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 31, 2003)

Kit, the princess seems a bit toned down and darn right likeable is this true in this case or are we all in trouble still? 

Kit, also what’s the name of this ship?

AMG, also I'm not sure if you decided on rather or not we have the tools to repair the ship as need be?  I'm over my budget individually and I have the only tool kit that's complex enough to fix the ships parts.

I know you ruled on stuff similar to this but not really on this…  So did daddy by tools to fix this ship?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 31, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I know you ruled on stuff similar to this but not really on this…  So did daddy by tools to fix this ship?




Yes, I'll allow you to have tools WITH the ship to fix it. Now...keeping them in your possession isn't my worry. 

Since you're still finalizing a few things with your character...this will start TOMMORROW. I will make the first post then, and we can get ourselves moving!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 31, 2003)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Yes, I'll allow you to have tools WITH the ship to fix it. Now...keeping them in your possession isn't my worry.




Does that me I don't have to play for them?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 31, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Does that me I don't have to play for them?



 Yes...besides, I can be nice to you now with things like that. You'll need it, when I'm done with you!


----------



## deadestdai (Dec 31, 2003)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Yes, I'll allow you to have tools WITH the ship to fix it. Now...keeping them in your possession isn't my worry.
> 
> Since you're still finalizing a few things with your character...this will start TOMMORROW. I will make the first post then, and we can get ourselves moving!





Tomorrow!? Woooo! 

Just in time for....... Ummm. New Year's Eve! 

I hope I'm sober enough for this.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 31, 2003)

talons done, note I do not have the Slugthrowers proficiency but I kept my slugthrower... I love that gun. 

History is done, Kit needs to fill in like one are two details… 

Are ship’s name, and her father organizations name, (if any.)


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 31, 2003)

Ah - lol slightly important details - Gimmee a minute or two to come up with them and I'll post it on her biography

Is she toned down? I was trying to figure out how to combine her high diplomacy ratings with her spoiled nature.  Don't worry - lol...she's going to be down right an big pain in the arse.



Anybody have any other things that I missed that I should happily fill in?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 31, 2003)

How's this?

*Brief History:*
Born into a wealthy Corellian noble family (the Tsang offshoot of the Royal family) Kai has lived her entire life in the lap of luxury and her every whim fulfilled by servants. 

Her father is Prince Viktor Tsang well known for being quite an unrepentant rake and gambler. To support his gambling habit, he indulges in illegal activities that thanks to his wife, he has had much success with. Within time, Tsang built himself a reasonable criminal empire. His organization's cover is actually a corporation called *Tsang Shipping and Rare Commodities (TSRC)* and serves only the wealthy elite citizens of the galaxy, specializing in the procurement of rare or highly illegal merchandise. 

The seedier side of the organization is nicknamed *Tsang's Talon*. Viktor Tsang is well-known for something other than his playboy nature. Tsang's temper is legendary as it is rare, but the execution of his retribution is carried out by Tsang's Talon, a group of enforcers and highly questionable characters that handle the underworld portion of his organization.

Her mother is the brilliant *Imperial Rear Admiral Daikara Erelen* and her marriage to the Prince Viktor was a shrewd political move on both parties. He gave her an 'in' to the court for advancement, and she looked the other way on his illegal activities. Her involvement in Tsang's criminal organization is unknown and she likes to keep it that way, but the Imperial Court and high ranking officers do appreciate her ability to procure certain desirable merchandise for them.

Kai inherited her mother's inate intelligence and her father's ability to charm in addition to his recklessness and legendary temper. Having grown bored of the rich youthful crowd on Coruscant, Kai seeks a bit of adventure to satisfy her craving for excitement. To make things even more interesting, she throughly believes in the end justifies the means to all of her actions.

Her private yacht, reasonably luxurious and safe, is named _Rising Phoenix_ and carries her and the motley crew hired by her father to her various party destinations.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Dec 31, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> the motley crew hired by her father




I resent the adjective "motley."  I would prefer "varied", "unique," or at bare minimum "interesting."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 31, 2003)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> I resent the adjective "motley."  I would prefer "varied", "unique," or at bare minimum "interesting."




It could have been worse.  I could have used "potpourri".


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 31, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> Anybody have any other things that I missed that I should happily fill in?



Well now that you mention it, you’re the only one that didn't include their character weight.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Dec 31, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Well now that you mention it, you’re the only one that didn't include their character weight.




One doesn't ask such things of a lady, you insufferable cad!  Show some respect to Her Highness!  



			
				KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> I could have used "potpourri".




Should such a vile slander be levelled against me, I should be forced to challenge the offender to a duel; I would, of course, have to accept your choice of champion, but seeing as you'd only have crew to draw on, I have little fear.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 31, 2003)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> Should such a vile slander be levelled against me, I should be forced to challenge the offender to a duel; I would, of course, have to accept your choice of champion, but seeing as you'd only have crew to draw on, I have little fear.




As long as I get to choose the weapons, I'm game.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 31, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Well now that you mention it, you’re the only one that didn't include their character weight.




Sheesh!  That ranks up there with asking a woman her age!  For shame!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 31, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> Sheesh!  That ranks up there with asking a woman her age!  For shame!





Oh yeah...  I forgot that one, what's her age? 

Though I can't blame you for not including it as only one of us mentioned the age of their character.

I figure I'm somewhere between, Luke's, Wedge's and Biggs' age.  Basically in my early to mid 20's.  Call it 24.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Dec 31, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> As long as I get to choose the weapons, I'm game.




It would be entirely ungentlemanly of me to gun you down, and equally unladlylike for you to be shot to death.



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I figure I'm somewhere between, Luke's, Wedge's and Biggs' age. Basically in my early to mid 20's. Call it 24




Now that I have a reference frame, I have to decide whether I should be calling you an old fart or a young whippersnapper.  Decisions, decisions.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 31, 2003)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> It would be entirely ungentlemanly of me to gun you down, and equally unladlylike for you to be shot to death.




Rather presumptuous and erroneous of you to believe that duels only involve blasters.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Dec 31, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> Rather presumptuous and erroneous of you to believe that duels only involve blasters.




You'd be even worse off with melee weapons, and no better off with any other projectile weapon.  Likewise, while you might be a slightly better pilot than me, I'm a better gunner, and that's what really counts when it comes down to it.  Anything that one person can use to physically injure another person, I'm better at than you, and if it's not a physical injury, it's not a duel.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 1, 2004)

Alright woman and boys, take your banter to the IC thread. Time for some fun. 

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1292760#post1292760


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 1, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> You'd be even worse off with melee weapons, and no better off with any other projectile weapon.  Likewise, while you might be a slightly better pilot than me, I'm a better gunner, and that's what really counts when it comes down to it.  Anything that one person can use to physically injure another person, I'm better at than you, and if it's not a physical injury, it's not a duel.




Duel (def): 
1. a prearranged fight with deadly weapons by two people (accompanied by seconds) in order to settle a quarrel over a point of honor
2. any struggle between two skillful opponents (individuals or groups)

Alright - now why is it people think that duels only involve physical battles?  Quite erroneous indeed.  Probably because of the first definition, but the second definition is quite valid and certainly more current.  It is also more of the one I suscribe to in this day and age as it is less 'CroMagon Man".


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 1, 2004)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> It is also more of the one I suscribe to in this day and age as it is less 'CroMagon Man".




Lance, as you may have noted, is somewhat of a traditionalist.  As far as he's concerned, a duel is only the first of those definitions; the second he would define as a competition or feud, depending on the circumstances.  Clearly, with his lack of political connections, he'd be much the worse off in any feud, though in a vendetta he would at least have the advantages of mobility and anonymity.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 2, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> Lance, as you may have noted, is somewhat of a traditionalist.  As far as he's concerned, a duel is only the first of those definitions; the second he would define as a competition or feud, depending on the circumstances.  Clearly, with his lack of political connections, he'd be much the worse off in any feud, though in a vendetta he would at least have the advantages of mobility and anonymity.




lol - actually in a physical duel - I think she'd sill have the upperhand if she forgoes a champion and does it herself.   Can you imagine how not very happy Daddy and Mommy will be if anyone hurts their little girl, especially someone in their employ?


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 2, 2004)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> Can you imagine how not very happy Daddy and Mommy will be if anyone hurts their little girl, especially someone in their employ?




Which is the second reason you're not supposed to do it yourself.  It's possible that with the ROF handicap imposed by the stun setting, you'd manage to beat me, but I'm not sure.  2 shots a round, hitting 65% of the time, with a Fort save you'll make 35% of the time, where you have a 40% chance of hitting me once a round, and it'll take you a minimum of two non-critical hits to incapacitate me.  I'd take those odds if I had to, but I'd feel much happier if you picked, say, Talon as your champion so I could let the Deathhammer really play.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 2, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> I'd take those odds if I had to, but I'd feel much happier if you picked, say, Talon as your champion so I could let the Deathhammer really play.




When does she ever care about anyone's happiness but her own?

Don't worry boys, the Diva will arrive in the IC thread today


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 2, 2004)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> When does she ever care about anyone's happiness but her own?
> 
> Don't worry boys, the Diva will arrive in the IC thread today



 I'm almost afriad for those poor poor PCs. I may not have to be all too evil.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 2, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> I'd take those odds if I had to, but I'd feel much happier if you picked, say, Talon as your champion so I could let the Deathhammer really play.



While I would like the honor of be her champion I would hate to beat you like a rented mule, or a redheaded stepchild as it's just not nice, but the gentleman in me can't help but ask which you would prefer. 



			
				KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> Don't worry boys, the Diva will arrive in the IC thread today



I was worried you would say that...


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 2, 2004)

Can everyone please let me know how long you've known Kai?

 

So I can figure out how she'll react to each of you in particular.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 2, 2004)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> Can everyone please let me know how long you've known Kai?




Well I figure awhile I'm not sure if I'm the only private pilot you've had or if you have sent others packing...  Year or two maybe longer.  Ladies choice. 



			
				KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> So I can figure out how she'll react to each of you in particular.



We get treated differently?  I thought we where all so beneath you it didn't matter at all.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 2, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Well I figure awhile I'm not sure if I'm the only private pilot you've hard or if you have sent others packing...  Year or two maybe longer.  Ladies choice.




*cough* hard, is it?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 2, 2004)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *cough* hard, is it?



Nope!  I'm just being agreeable.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 2, 2004)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> Can everyone please let me know how long you've known Kai?
> 
> 
> 
> So I can figure out how she'll react to each of you in particular.




As long as you've been away from the Core.  Once you're in lawless territory, you need some grunt to soak blaster bolts for you, right?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 2, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Nope!  I'm just being agreeable.




Let me try that again - obviously you are more angelic than I - because that was the first thing that caught me in that sentance.  'Course I have terribly dirty mind, wicked actually.



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Well I figure awhile *I'm not sure if I'm the only private pilot you've hard* or if you have sent others packing...  Year or two maybe longer.  Ladies choice.




And in more serious answer to the less dirty version of that, let's say she's around 22 or so - not a teenager anymore but still young.  You've known her since she was a kid - (depending on how old you are) - er about 5-6 years?  Worked for her father before you got set up for cushy private detail?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 2, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> As long as you've been away from the Core.  Once you're in lawless territory, you need some grunt to soak blaster bolts for you, right?




Then you probably don't know her very well at all because prior to this she's spent all her time in the Core - maybe been on the ship detail about a couple months or less.  She just started venturing outward.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 2, 2004)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> Let me try that again - obviously you are more angelic than I - because that was the first thing that caught me in that sentance.  'Course I have terribly dirty mind, wicked actually.



Well I wish Word had caught it but I guess it can't fix the errors if you make a word...   I have a dirty mind also but I've been up for too long now. 





			
				KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> And in more serious answer to the less dirty version of that, let's say she's around 22 or so - not a teenager anymore but still young.  You've known her since she was a kid - (depending on how old you are) - er about 5-6 years?  Worked for her father before you got set up for cushy private detail?



5-6 years works for me...   That would put me at about the mid 20s like I envisioned.  I have in my history that I was given the job of piloting you because I wasn't as unsavory as most of his employees and could be trusted to fallow orders and not take "advantage" of you.    At least not in less you want that.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 2, 2004)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> Then you probably don't know her very well at all because prior to this she's spent all her time in the Core - maybe been on the ship detail about a couple months or less.  She just started venturing outward.



Your telling me you didn't get shot at while inside the core worlds?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 2, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Your telling me you didn't get shot at while inside the core worlds?




Well not with anything I'm sure you'd care to defend her from 

ok - bad thoughts away....

I mean sheesh I'm at work here trying to be uber brainy (hah hah hah hah)


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 2, 2004)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> Well not with anything I'm sure you'd care to defend her from




That's a bit of an assumption, isn't it?  After all, as you said, you haven't known Lance _that_ long.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 2, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> have a dirty mind also but I've been up for too long now.




...must...refrain...from....commenting....



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> 5-6 years works for me...   That would put me at about the mid 20s like I envisioned.  I have in my history that I was given the job of piloting you because I wasn't as unsavory as most of his employees and could be trusted to fallow orders and not take "advantage" of you.    At least not in less you want that.




oke - I got an idea now


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 2, 2004)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> Well not with anything I'm sure you'd care to defend her from.





			
				KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> ...must...refrain...from....commenting....






			
				KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> I mean sheesh I'm at work here trying to be uber brainy (hah hah hah hah)



Well your brain is in the uber gutter as I seem to be having quite an effect upon you… 



			
				KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> oke - I got an idea now



cool, glad to help.   (was that one safer?)

and actually if Talon thought what you where getting shot at was bad for you he would protect you from it...  I would assume your parents would want it that way so I doubt you will get much support from them on this subject. 


Oh yeah I changed my color cause it was to much like someone else’s.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 2, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Well your brain is in the uber gutter as I seem to be having quite an effect upon you…




My mind is always in the gutter - that's its natural state.

You're one to talk.  Aren't you a Navy boy?  Don't they indoctrinate those things into you at every port?


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 2, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> and actually if Talon thought what you where getting shot at was bad for you he would protect you from it




Out of selflessness, or just a desire to save his job/hide?  He doesn't strike me as a very altruistic type.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jan 2, 2004)

Daos went pretty much straight from the ISB to the criminal element; it's entirely likely that he got recruited for Tsang's Talons since it has Imperial connections itself.  He's proboably a more recent addition to the crew, however, since he works on the rim.  So the several months you've been away from the Core sounds good.  Daos, incidentally, is in his mid-twenties.  (Figure went into Imperial service at 18, served for 2-4 years, got out, been on the seedier side of things for another 2-4 years at this point).


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 3, 2004)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> You're one to talk.  Aren't you a Navy boy?  Don't they indoctrinate those things into you at every port?




Yes and every port I've been too does.   as I said I was suffering from lack of sleep. 



			
				Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> Out of selflessness, or just a desire to save his job/hide? He doesn't strike me as a very altruistic type.



Well he's spent 5-6 years with the princess so I'm sure she's done at least something redeemable in that time... So he might grudging like her just a we tad bit and not hold her in as much contempt as some of the others but it’s mostly about saving his hide from the wrath of daddy and/or respect of him.  You do have to remember Talon is alive only because of him.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 3, 2004)

Are Emperor's Hands public knowledge?


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jan 3, 2004)

Nope. Vewy vewy secwet.     I won't tell if you won't.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 3, 2004)

I thought as much...  Then PA is a very bad boy.  

PS thanks for fixing that.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 3, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I thought as much...  Then PA is a very bad boy.
> 
> PS thanks for fixing that.



 Well, if he HADN'T fixed it...it would have been more fun on my part. He knew about the Hands...which means he's either stolen the information....or being hunted by one.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 3, 2004)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Well, if he HADN'T fixed it...it would have been more fun on my part. He knew about the Hands...which means he's either stolen the information....or being hunted by one.



Well to be honest he said Hand*s* which means he would be the emperor as he is the only one that knew that their where many...  Jade thought she was alone on a solo mission.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 3, 2004)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> Can everyone please let me know how long you've known Kai?




I'm guessing she hasn't known Kluurz very long. I envision him as someone big and intimidating whom her dad hired as a bodyguard when she started travelling, unless she would have had a bodyguard before that and therefore might have known him longer.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 3, 2004)

How much would we know of Black Sun?


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 3, 2004)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Well, if he HADN'T fixed it...it would have been more fun on my part. He knew about the Hands...which means he's either stolen the information....or being hunted by one.




Well, if you'd prefer that I knew, that's fine by me.  I ain't afraid of no Darksider assassins.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 3, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> Well, if you'd prefer that I knew, that's fine by me.  I ain't afraid of no Darksider assassins.




Oh you aren't? Well then...

[Yoda voice]You will be...you will be.[/Yoda's voice]


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 3, 2004)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Oh you aren't? Well then...
> 
> [Yoda voice]You will be...you will be.[/Yoda's voice]




Do I have reason to worry about them?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 3, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> Do I have reason to worry about them?



I would have to say the more you suggest something the more likely it is to happen...


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 3, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I would have to say the more you suggest something the more likely it is to happen...




If you want to send a Hand after me, and it won't disrupt your story arc, it's entirely up to you if you want to.  All I need is a minute of advance warning, and I'm more than ready to rock and roll.  Of course, without that minute, things'll get dicey.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 3, 2004)

PA your more insane than your character.... 

AMG, this cover I take is controlled remotely by the air traffic control tower.  Or am I wrong?


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 3, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> PA your more insane than your character....
> 
> AMG, this cover I take it its controlled remotely by the air traffic control tower.  Or am I wrong?




The only campaign I could play myself in properly is Of Vile Darkness.  Real life doesn't give me the proper scope for my actions.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 4, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> The only campaign I could play myself in properly is Of Vile Darkness.  Real life doesn't give me the proper scope for my actions.




That's not actually something to be proud of.  So you're telling us you're some kind of psychotic killer?


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 4, 2004)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> That's not actually something to be proud of.  So you're telling us you're some kind of psychotic killer?




No.  Law enforcement is surprisingly effective when it comes to murder, so it really doesn't pay.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 5, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> AMG, this cover I take is controlled remotely by the air traffic control tower.  Or am I wrong?



AMG, I really need an answer on the above. 

I guess I'll just play it by ear and you can correct me if I'm wrong, okay? 

Also Talon's actions would require a certain amount of knowledge of starship docking procedures...  That’s a knowledge I don't see in the core rulebook, but if his actions are something that would have no chance of success I would like to be able to change them and in that cause I would just hit the Klaxon to get the attention of a snobby princesses that I will leave unnamed.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jan 5, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> No.  Law enforcement is surprisingly effective when it comes to murder, so it really doesn't pay.




Not really an answer, but...   

Did I mention you remind me of a friend of mine?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 5, 2004)

Yep, Shatterstone, you got it right. Have to ASK to get it open.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 6, 2004)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> "You!" Her fingers snapped at Lance. "What was your name again? Whatever, its not important. Were you the one yelling over the intercom to me about my father? Has he called? Do we get to go now? Because I have got to start shopping right away for that dress!"




*LMAO* this thread is going to end up being named "Mutiny on the Rising Phoenix" by the end of this game...


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 6, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> *LMAO* this thread is going to end up being named "Mutiny on the Rising Phoenix" by the end of this game...




Ha.  No matter how irritated he gets, Lance isn't going to betray an employer, especially not one of higher station.  He might get a mite testy, though.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 6, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> *LMAO* this thread is going to end up being named "Mutiny on the Rising Phoenix" by the end of this game...




I have only just begun, m'dear Mr. Hobbes.

If I were you, I'd keep my eye on Sia-Lan there.  She might get fiesty.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 6, 2004)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> I have only just begun, m'dear Mr. Hobbes.




I have to admit, you're doing an impressive job.  I don't think I've ever met anyone quite as patronizingly maddening as Her Highness.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jan 6, 2004)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> I have only just begun, m'dear Mr. Hobbes.
> 
> If I were you, I'd keep my eye on Sia-Lan there.  She might get fiesty.




That wasn't me, but I must say to that last bit...

_The gods laugh and spit in my eyes, and all human endeavor is nought but folly, madness, and despair!_

 



> I have to admit, you're doing an impressive job. I don't think I've ever met anyone quite as patronizingly maddening as Her Highness.




She does other types of maddening pretty well. (see above)


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 6, 2004)

Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> That wasn't me, but I must say to that last bit...
> 
> _The gods laugh and spit in my eyes, and all human endeavor is nought but folly, madness, and despair!_
> 
> ...





LOL that's right.  It wasn't you.  Hey I'm sick I can claim mental insanity er probably when I'm not sick either.

Sorry, BS!  (kind of interesting that your shortened intials spell BS)

Insert you for Mr. Hobbes.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 6, 2004)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> Sorry, BS!  (kind of interesting that your shortened intials spell BS)



It's long been decided in my family that I am full of it so not only is it interesting it's fitting.


----------



## Mordane76 (Jan 7, 2004)

Still here... just wanted to make sure that it was known.  I haven't said anything else yet in-game, because mutiny is about the only option I have left without just keeping my mouth shut...


----------



## deadestdai (Jan 7, 2004)

Mordane76 said:
			
		

> Still here... just wanted to make sure that it was known.  I haven't said anything else yet in-game, because mutiny is about the only option I have left without just keeping my mouth shut...





Now there's a thought.....


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 7, 2004)

What, keeping quiet?  "The only thing that is necessary for evil to triumph is for good men to do nothing."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 7, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> What, keeping quiet?  "The only thing that is necessary for evil to triumph is for good men to do nothing."




I think she's already triumphed, boys   so just sit back and worship from afar.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 7, 2004)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> I think she's already triumphed, boys   so just sit back and worship from afar.




But there's so little one can actually _do_ from afar. . .




I suppose 500 meters counts as afar, though, and the sniper rifle can reach that distance, so I guess it's okay.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 7, 2004)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> I think she's already triumphed, boys   so just sit back and worship from afar.



I would quote Capt'n Jack Sparrow but the exact words fail me...  So instead how about a little "Duke".


> That will be the day...


----------



## Mordane76 (Jan 7, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> What, keeping quiet?  "The only thing that is necessary for evil to triumph is for good men to do nothing."




From what I've seen of our crew's background, and the way we treat one another thus far... we definitely do not qualify as "good men."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 7, 2004)

Just out of curiosity...  Is their anyone in charge of this the crew or is it anarchy minus the princess…  Wait there’s anarchy with the princess…


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 7, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Just out of curiosity...  Is their anyone in charge of this the crew or is it anarchy minus the princess…  Wait there’s anarchy with the princess…




I think there's a certain amount of agreed specialization, i.e., when dealing with space flight, Talon is agreed to be in charge; when dealing with security issues, Lance gives the orders, etc.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 7, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> I think there's a certain amount of agreed specialization, i.e., when dealing with space flight, Talon is agreed to be in charge; when dealing with security issues, Lance gives the orders, etc.



Okay, Who’s the poor sucker whose the go between the princess and the rest of the group.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 7, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Okay, Who’s the poor sucker whose the go between the princess and the rest of the group.




Probably Lance; he's the only one whose sense of duty will consistently override his desire to shoot her in the face.


----------



## deadestdai (Jan 7, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Okay, Who’s the poor sucker whose the go between the princess and the rest of the group.




Please, don't put Rytt's name forward for that duty!


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jan 7, 2004)

Mordane76 said:
			
		

> From what I've seen of our crew's background, and the way we treat one another thus far... we definitely do not qualify as "good men."




I don't know... Kluurz, Korin, and Rytt all seem to be pretty decent.  It's mostly Kai, Lance, Daos, and to a lesser extent Talon that are patently immoral.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 7, 2004)

deadestdai said:
			
		

> Please, don't put Rytt's name forward for that duty!



Talon name would need to be dropped in the hat for that duty....  Out of all of us she's probably known him the longest...

'Lesser extent?" just cause he's been pressed into the imperial navy and then pressed into this criminal empire don't think he has values...  Trust me, he has hopes that Kai will shape up and it annoys him more than most when she doesn’t.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 7, 2004)

Hey

its only the beginning   who knows how these characters are going to turn out later on.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 7, 2004)

Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> I don't know... Kluurz, Korin, and Rytt all seem to be pretty decent.  It's mostly Kai, Lance, Daos, and to a lesser extent Talon that are patently immoral.




Why do you think Lance is immoral?  I haven't done one thing wrong, either morally or legally!  It's because I'm Corellian, isn't it?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 7, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> Why do you think Lance is immoral?  I haven't done one thing wrong, either morally or legally!  It's because I'm Corellian, isn't it?




I agree.  Kai hasn't done anything immoral either.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 7, 2004)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> Hey
> 
> its only the beginning   who knows how these characters are going to turn out later on.



Oh if we are following your character, I doubt it will be anything other than a body bag and six feet under.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 8, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Oh if we are following your character, I doubt it will be anything other than a body bag and six feet under.




That's wishful thinking.  More likely, our grave will be the shattered remains of the _Rising Phoenix_.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 8, 2004)

Uh...from what I've seen posted so far.  I think if we followed either of you, the shattered remains of the ship is what I'd see.  Or that it would take - oh about 2 seconds - for the enemy to find their not so stealthy selves.

And just because Kai is a spoiled brat does not mean that she's stupid.  However it does mean that she doesn't care at all about what happens to any of you.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jan 8, 2004)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> However it does mean that she doesn't care at all about what happens to any of you.




That was the immoral bit I was thinking of. 

As for Lance, you've done nothing wrong _yet_.   I've gotten that sense from the IC thread and the more IC posts in this thread.  It is, of course, entirely possible that I've read far too much into them.  Or I'm projecting Daos.  One of those...


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 8, 2004)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> Uh...from what I've seen posted so far.  I think if we followed either of you, the shattered remains of the ship is what I'd see.  Or that it would take - oh about 2 seconds - for the enemy to find their not so stealthy selves.




What've I done wrong?  I wasn't the one whose idea it was to fake a coolant leak.  As far as I can see, all I've done was to worry about keeping you in one piece, which is something you should be a little more concerned about.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 8, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> That's wishful thinking.  More likely, our grave will be the shattered remains of the _Rising Phoenix_.



“No!  Not my baby!”  



			
				Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> What've I done wrong? I wasn't the one whose idea it was to fake a coolant leak. As far as I can see, all I've done was to worry about keeping you in one piece, which is something you should be a little more concerned about.



Okay first off all no one has proven that faking the coolant leak was a bad idea...  It's not my fault that this planet has different regulations than most... 



			
				Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> As far as I can see, all I've done was to worry about keeping you in one piece, which is something you should be a little more concerned about.




Agreed, same here...


----------



## Mordane76 (Jan 8, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> Probably Lance; he's the only one whose sense of duty will consistently override his desire to shoot her in the face.




I'll put in a second vote for Lance, just on this alone...
Also... because then I'm not the gopher...


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 9, 2004)

Ok now would be the time to ask our dear DM -  exactly what DOES Kai know about all that?  Anything at all?  does she know the person, heard of the organization, blah blah blah....


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 10, 2004)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> Ok now would be the time to ask our dear DM -  exactly what DOES Kai know about all that?  Anything at all?  does she know the person, heard of the organization, blah blah blah....




Yep, probably should help out a bit. But its sooo fun to watch people squirm...

Kai...



Spoiler



would recognize the name as one of her father's newer guards. There was also a meeting her father was to have with some of the lower Vigos in the Black Sun sometime soon. Other than the Prince not particularly liking them, nothing seemed out of the ordinary.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 10, 2004)

BTW: spoiler tags are showing up in the subscription email...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 13, 2004)

> Then, with a sudden click, the comm line went silent.[/quote
> 
> Silent, as in they hung up on us or silent as in we lost the signal?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 13, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> > Then, with a sudden click, the comm line went silent.[/quote
> >
> > Silent, as in they hung up on us or silent as in we lost the signal?
> 
> ...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 20, 2004)

AMG, is anything else going to happen before we hit hyperspace?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 21, 2004)

AMG, what type of ship are they?   What are their strengths and weaknesses?  Speed/ mobility / weapons/ etc.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 21, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> AMG, what type of ship are they?   What are their strengths and weaknesses?  Speed/ mobility / weapons/ etc.



 That's what your sensors are for.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 21, 2004)

Ankh-Morpork Guard  said:
			
		

> ((OOC: Ack, yes you can do that. I added a word in there...the way you worded your first question through me off a bit. Thought you were asking how fast they COULD go. Not sure why...bah, I'm tired.))



It's okay it happens.   I did have to edit my last post cause I hit enter before I was ready.  

Also I edited in asking how far away, as in spaces, they where.  Talon is still trying to figure out if he can just turn a different direction and make a run for safty of hyperspace.


----------



## Mordane76 (Jan 23, 2004)

Okay... here's what I think Brother Shatterstone and I should do...

Tell the Princess everything is under control, so she goes back into her cabin.  Then, I'll ready an action to angle the shields into such a position that they don't cover the section of the ship that her cabin is in... and then BS turns the ship into their fire so that section takes the full brunt of the attack...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 23, 2004)

Don’t you think that's kind of a severe form of hatred with wanting to kill yourself in the process?


----------



## Mordane76 (Jan 23, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Don’t you think that's kind of a severe form of hatred with wanting to kill yourself in the process?




It's like I always say... you can't make an omelet without breaking a few eggs... 


I'm am *sooo* gonna end up falling to the Dark Side...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 23, 2004)

Talon likes his "egg" the way it is right now.  

Ugh you quoted my typo.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 24, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius  said:
			
		

> As the range closes, allowing for more accuracy, Lance goes to rapid fire (Using the Rapid Shot feat), targeting the transport and hoping Daos can hold his side.



I sort of planned on cutting "down" and behind the transport...  I figure once we get past it we can simply out run it.  Now do you want me to stay close enough for us to attack it?


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 24, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I sort of planned on cutting "down" and behind the transport...  I figure once we get past it we can simply out run it.  Now do you want me to stay close enough for us to attack it?




No, but A) I've got the range, B) I don't think I can target Daos' ship unless you do some fun rolling, and C) It might be carrying something heavier than the Z-95.  Book it, and I'll just shoot at any available targets.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 24, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> B) I don't think I can target Daos' ship unless you do some fun rolling,



It might be worth it just to watch the princess go head over heels.


----------



## deadestdai (Jan 25, 2004)

Please. Do it. That would make me laugh muchly!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 25, 2004)

deadestdai said:
			
		

> Please. Do it. That would make me laugh muchly!



I did turn, though not over drastically or so I hope, but I guess we shall see.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 25, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> It might be worth it just to watch the princess go head over heels.




Well, you'd need to shut off the gravity first.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 25, 2004)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Well, you'd need to shut off the gravity first.



I know you can make an adjustment so that you get a pilot bonus...  Of course if you fail everyone takes 1d6 damage I do believe and I'm willing to bet if you turned as hard as you could in that ship that you would indeed lose your balance.  (With or with out gravity as what ever is providing it would need time to adjust, even if it's just milliseconds.)


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 1, 2004)

Shatterstone: On the 'travelling through hyperspace with ship in tow' topic. Well, depends really. Its POSSIBLE....but not really...practical.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Feb 1, 2004)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Shatterstone: On the 'travelling through hyperspace with ship in tow' topic. Well, depends really. Its POSSIBLE....but not really...practical.




Which is why we've got special mounts for them on the ship.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 1, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> Which is why we've got special mounts for them on the ship.



 Exactly. There are definatly ways to do it. Carrack cruisers do it all the time as TIE figher transports.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 1, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> Which is why we've got special mounts for them on the ship.



Right but it would take a piloting action from that ship for to work...  There's no way Talon could dock the Phoenix to it.  Well not with out allot of time at least and that's something we may not have.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Feb 1, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Right but it would take a piloting action from that ship for to work...  There's no way Talon could dock the Phoenix to it.  Well not with out allot of time at least and that's something we may not have.




It might take a little time, but I honestly don't think they'd have much more than this to throw at us on such short notice; had this been planned much in advance, they'd have made a try for us on the ground, where we couldn't maneuver.  Besides, it's worth some 45,000 credits.  That's some serious cash there.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 1, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> It might take a little time, but I honestly don't think they'd have much more than this to throw at us on such short notice; had this been planned much in advance, they'd have made a try for us on the ground, where we couldn't maneuver.  Besides, it's worth some 45,000 credits.  That's some serious cash there.



Ahhh!  Your mercenary nature comes to the forefront.   So are your plan to space walk over their blow the hatch fight off the pilot and dock the ship or does Talon get to do all that?


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Feb 1, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Ahhh!  Your mercenary nature comes to the forefront.   So are your plan to space walk over their blow the hatch fight off the pilot and dock the ship or does Talon get to do all that?




Daos is the one itching for action.  He can have fun for once.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 1, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> Daos is the one itching for action.  He can have fun for once.



That’s true and he’s not nearly as mission critical as Talon, others have pilot but without starship operations you’re really hampered when flying...  Wait can he fly a headhunter?


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Feb 1, 2004)

I don't think he even has ranks in pilot.

He'd be pretty gung-ho about crawling out in a spacesuit and kicking some wimpy pilot ass, though.  He'll be sort of dissapointed as you need the guy alive, but oh well.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Feb 1, 2004)

Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> I don't think he even has ranks in pilot.
> 
> He'd be pretty gung-ho about crawling out in a spacesuit and kicking some wimpy pilot ass, though.  He'll be sort of dissapointed as you need the guy alive, but oh well.




You can still shoot him a lot.  Just use the stun setting.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Feb 1, 2004)

But what he would _really_ like to do is have a zero-G melee.  In vacuum.  Nothing spices up a ho-hum knife fight like the threat of explosive decompression.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 1, 2004)

Ahhh, the fun of running a game with mercs.


----------



## deadestdai (Feb 8, 2004)

Whoah! From full speed ahead, to slower than a snail's pace.....  Is this game forgotten?


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Feb 8, 2004)

deadestdai said:
			
		

> Whoah! From full speed ahead, to slower than a snail's pace.....  Is this game forgotten?




Not by me.  My birthday, I may forget, but never a game.


----------



## deadestdai (Feb 8, 2004)

Grand. 

Was starting to worry.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Feb 8, 2004)

deadestdai said:
			
		

> Grand.
> 
> Was starting to worry.




Well, that doesn't say anything about the rest of the gang.  I think KitanaVorr's been caught up in work; she hasn't updated in a good long time.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 8, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> Not by me.  My birthday, I may forget, but never a game.



ditto, I'm not sure what we are waiting on...  I mean I know we are waiting on us to make up are mind but anyhow. :shrugs:

Let’s just vote and do that: (everyone please vote)
I'm for Hyperspace.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 8, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> I think KitanaVorr's been caught up in work; she hasn't updated in a good long time.



I just shot her an email asking her to do so if she can.

Edit: errored out so I sent it to her AOL account.


----------



## deadestdai (Feb 8, 2004)

Hyperspace sounds good to me too.

As for Kitana, hope all's well with her, she seem's a fun rp'r and I'd hate to lose her.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 8, 2004)

deadestdai said:
			
		

> As for Kitana, hope all's well with her, she seem's a fun rp'r and I'd hate to lose her.



I agree completely, plus this game is pretty much designed to revolve around her for good or ill.


----------



## deadestdai (Feb 8, 2004)

Exactly. Hrm..... Guess it's all "fingers crossed" then.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Feb 8, 2004)

deadestdai said:
			
		

> Exactly. Hrm..... Guess it's all "fingers crossed" then.




I'm for someone going out there, if it's not me.  If no one else can be volunteered, though, hyperspace works.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 8, 2004)

I won't let this thing die, don't worry. But for now, I'm just waiting on your decision as to what to do....still can't believe your luck with those shots....


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 8, 2004)

Well i'm voting for getting outta there asap. Mainly so that when we do remove the tracker there'll be some distance between us and where the disabled enemy ships are.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Feb 9, 2004)

Daos is willing to go out there and kick some pilot ass.  Huah!


----------



## deadestdai (Feb 19, 2004)

Think I'll blaster-bump this about...... *grumbles*


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Feb 19, 2004)

Still here.

See previous post.


----------



## deadestdai (Feb 19, 2004)

Sod it then, "GO DAOS, GO!"


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 19, 2004)

Thanks you saved me the effort...

Anyone remember what we are waiting for?

A look like there aren’t enough votes to stick around and the princess hasn’t chimed in saying stay so we should have hit hyperspace some time ago.

To be honest if Kit can't chime in theirs not allot of reason for us to play this game, IMO.  Not unless AMG wants to make her an NPC but we will all have to trust him as we lose a certain amount of control that way again in my opinion.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Feb 19, 2004)

Yeah, KitanaVorr seems to be buried right now.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 19, 2004)

I'm still here, and willing to carry on if everyone else is. If the Princess must become an NPC for us to continue then thats how it is.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 19, 2004)

Well, we've got a little bit longer to wait for her...I'm moving Saturday...unexpected and quickly done, but it'll have me out of touch for a short time.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 24, 2004)

Alright, I'm settled and I've got a fairly stable net connection.

Can I get you guys to check in?


----------



## Mordane76 (Feb 24, 2004)

Here.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 24, 2004)

ditto.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Feb 24, 2004)

I'm here.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Feb 24, 2004)

Hup.


----------



## deadestdai (Feb 24, 2004)

10-4 good buddy.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 25, 2004)

Ahoy hoy.


----------



## deadestdai (Mar 31, 2004)

I re-iterate once more - I'm still up for this adventure. If it's done with, then please, let us know?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 31, 2004)

deadestdai said:
			
		

> I re-iterate once more - I'm still up for this adventure. If it's done with, then please, let us know?



Same here, especially after I passed on the other Star Wars game that just formed, but lets face facts we need a princess as she is the key character in the party.

I think it’s fair enough to consider replacing her and letting someone else work up a different princess.  Well as long as the background messes with the games background.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Mar 31, 2004)

Also still here.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 31, 2004)

Kluurz ain't goin anywhere fast, I'm here till the game's officially anounced dead.

And yeah, a new princess would be quite suitable.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Mar 31, 2004)

...as a postscript to the announcement that I'm still here, I must say it's a _rediculously_ good time to play someone more than a little violently psychotic.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 31, 2004)

I'm sure PA is still wanting to play, but what about AMG, do you still want to GM this?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Mar 31, 2004)

I'm not calling this dead...going to keep fighting to stay alive! I'd suggest you guys decide what to do WITHOUT the Princess. 

Shall we look for a replacement for her in the meantime?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 31, 2004)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> I'm not calling this dead...going to keep fighting to stay alive! I'd suggest you guys decide what to do WITHOUT the Princess.



where we trying to decide upon something...?   



			
				Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Shall we look for a replacement for her in the meantime?



Yes, I think we should look for a replacement. 

Edit: I sent an email to a potential replacement.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 31, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Edit: I sent an email to a potential replacement.



I got turned down...   Anyone else want to recommend or should we just do open recruitment?


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Apr 1, 2004)

I got nuthin'.

And we were trying to decide whether to try and yoink the pilot of the disabled Z-95 or just jet.


----------



## deadestdai (Apr 1, 2004)

I vote we jet. But then I already said that. 

AMG - why not post a general call for a new Princess and make sure to state that regualr posting is paramount?


----------



## Mordane76 (Apr 2, 2004)

I re-iterate my vote that we jet.

We're still earlier enough in the game that if we have to morph the Princess and the mission slightly, I think we can all handle hand-waving the changes.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Apr 3, 2004)

I agree.  Much as it pains my mercenary soul, we should dump the jet (or frag it with the lasers), and we need a new Princess.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 3, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> I agree.  Much as it pains my mercenary soul, we should dump the jet (or frag it with the lasers), and we need a new Princess.



Done, and I couldn't agree more.


----------

